# Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...



## Administrator (8. September 2005)

*Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

jaja armes Deutschland :

Gehe nicht wählen oder mache Stimme ungültig  	 8.03%

Ich frage mich immer wieder wie man nur so blöd sein kann (gar nicht wählen zu gehen)


----------



## DocX (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 08.09.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja armes Deutschland :
> 
> Gehe nicht wählen oder mache Stimme ungültig  	 8.03%
> 
> Ich frage mich immer wieder wie man nur so blöd sein kann (gar nicht wählen zu gehen)



Stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, denn wer nicht wählen geht, der wählt rechts!


----------



## Teddomaster (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 08.09.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja armes Deutschland :
> 
> Gehe nicht wählen oder mache Stimme ungültig  	 8.03%
> 
> Ich frage mich immer wieder wie man nur so blöd sein kann (gar nicht wählen zu gehen)




Naja ich finds besser das wenn die leute überhaupt keine ahnung vom wahlprogramm der partei haben garnicht wählen sollten.Denn sonst lässt man sich einfacher durch drittpersonen beeinflussen.Z.b. wenn die auf wahlkampftour gehen und (wies ja üblicherweise ist) nur die vorteile ihrer partei nennen.Oder man fragt den/die kumpel/kumpelin(sagt man das so  )was sie wählen und folgt dann seiner meinung weil man ja wie schon gesagt keine ahnung hat.Naja ich bin nicht wahlberechtigt (da keine 1 aber sobald ich wählen darf werde ich es auch brav tun   .


----------



## Fimbul (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				DocX am 08.09.2005 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mazrim_Taim am 08.09.2005 10:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was is denn das für eine bescheuerte Aussage...


----------



## memphis76 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				DocX am 08.09.2005 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, denn wer nicht wählen geht, der wählt rechts!


Tja, das wird ständig und immer wieder gesagt. Kannst Du mir das auch mal erkären, warum eine nicht abgegebene Stimme ausgerechnet rechts unterstützt, und nicht links?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				memphis76 am 08.09.2005 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DocX am 08.09.2005 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben, es ist "korrekter", dass die, die nicht wählen gehen, "radikal wählen". Radikale Parteien haben imo eine engere Bindung zu ihrer Wählerschaft, so dass die Anhänger dieser Parteien zuverlässig ihre Parteien wählen. Wer nicht wählen geht, verschafft somit den radikalen Parteien indirekt einen Vorteil - außer, man hätte sowieso radikal gewählt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Solon25 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Erschreckend fand ich die TED Umfrage im SAT-1 Videotext von gestern.
*Linke 20%*, CDU 17%


----------



## Fimbul (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.09.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 08.09.2005 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Frage, das is bekannt. Aber es ging ja um "Wer ned wählt wählt rechts".
Und diese gewagte Aussage hätt ich gern mal begündet...


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solon25 am 08.09.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Erschreckend fand ich die TED Umfrage im SAT-1 Videotext von gestern.
> Linke 20%, *CDU 17%*



Absolut erschreckend!
Wie können immerhin 17% der Mitbürger nur so eine Gruppierung wählen??
Ist "CDU" nicht die Partei von dieser frustrierten, bösen Frau aus der DDR?


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 08.09.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja armes Deutschland :
> 
> Gehe nicht wählen oder mache Stimme ungültig  	 8.03%
> 
> Ich frage mich immer wieder wie man nur so blöd sein kann (gar nicht wählen zu gehen)



Das haben sicherlich auch einige Minderjährige angeklickt, denn die können noch gar nicht wählen gehen. 
Mich würde interessieren, welche Anteil die NPD an den 6,5% der restlichen Parteien hat...


----------



## BitByter (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.09.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 08.09.2005 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so siehts aus... hiermit auch an alle die nicht wählen gehen wollen: nehmt euch doch wenigstens die 15 minuten und macht eure stimme ung+ltig, denn wenn ihr sie ungültig macht spielt sie bei der wahl eine rolle (die prozentuale verteilung ist eine andere), geht ihr nicht wählen, spielt eure stimme und meinung auch keine rolle...
davon ab denke ich, das jemand der nicht wählen geht, sich hinterher auch nicht beschweren kann...
(und dafür das die wahlbeteiligung bei den letzten wahlen so unglaublich hoch lag - bei ca 60% - 65% - jammern in diesem unseren land ganz schön viele leute....)


----------



## Tengri (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



> davon ab denke ich, das jemand der nicht wählen geht, sich hinterher auch nicht beschweren kann...
> (und dafür das die wahlbeteiligung bei den letzten wahlen so unglaublich hoch lag - bei ca 60% - 65% - jammern in diesem unseren land ganz schön viele leute....)



Aber ist Nichtwählen nicht auch ein Ausdruck einer politischen Meinung? Damit sagt man doch im Prinzip aus, dass man mit dem ganzen System der Wahlen nicht einverstanden ist. Klar, Stimmen ungültig machen sagt im Prinzip aus, dass man mit den Wahlen einverstanden ist, aber eben nicht mit den angebotenen Alternativen. Was ich aber sagen will: Nichtwähler können sich auch nach der Wahl beschweren. Manchmal weiß ich auch nicht was schlimmer ist: Leute die nicht wählen oder Leute, die aus unglaublichen Gründen wählen gehen. Und damit meine ich wirklich unglaubliche Dinge wie "sieht besser aus" und nicht das übliche politische Gezanke.


----------



## Ping2 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

So Leute, jetzt muß ich Euch offensichtlich mal etwas über unser Land lehren, und über unsere Verfassung.

Auch wenn leider die Politiker in diesem Lande meinen, sie könnten diese Verfassung mit Füßen treten, wie es ihnen beliebt (und das unser Bundesverfassungsgericht seiner Aufgabe, dem Schutz unserer Verfassung nicht nachgekommen ist, ändert für mich nichts an dem eindeutigen Verfassungsverstoß), so haben wir doch durch unsere Verfassungsväter unser Grundgesetz mit auf den Weg bekommen, in welchem uns diverse Rechte zugesichert werden.

Zu diesen Grundrechten gehört auch das Wahlrecht. Leider weiß offenbar nich einmal unser Bundespräsident, dass dieses verfassungsrechlich garantierte Wahlrecht zwei Rechte umfaßt (gewissermaßen zwei Seiten einer Medaille beinhaltet). Das eine Recht ist das, was immer gerne verkündet wird, nämlich das Recht, Wählen zu gehen und seine Stimme abzugeben. Genauso jedoch umfaßt das Wahlrecht auch das Recht, nicht zur Wahl zu gehen und seine Stimme nicht abzugeben!

Dieses mein verfassungsrechtlich garantiertes Recht lasse ich mir von niemandem nehmen, auch nicht von diesen Dummschwätzern, die mir weißmachen wollen, ich würde dann jemand anders wählen.

Wenn ich nicht wähle, wähle ich nicht, was mein gutes Recht ist.
Punkt und Ende.

Ping2


----------



## Stadler (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Das freut dann aber die großen Parteien, denn mit deiner Stimme könntest du ja auch eine kleine, unbedeutende Partei wählen.


----------



## memphis76 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.09.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 08.09.2005 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry, aber so richtig versteh ich das noch nicht. Beispiel:
Es gibt 200 Pers., hiervon gehen 150 Pers. wählen = 75 % Wahlbeteiligung
Von den 150 Pers. wählen 20 Pers. "rechts" = ~ 13,3 %

Wer sagt mir denn, dass aufgrund der "engeren Bindung zur Wählerschaft" die 25 % Nichtwähler mehr potentielle Wähler der SPD, CDU etc. sind als von der rechten Partei? Gerade heutzutage, wenn wirklich viele Wahlberechtigte nicht wissen, was sie wählen sollen/können, kann die Tendenz zu rechts genauso sein wie zu links.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Ping2 am 08.09.2005 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, jetzt muß ich Euch offensichtlich mal etwas über unser Land lehren, und über unsere Verfassung.
> 
> Auch wenn leider die Politiker in diesem Lande meinen, sie könnten diese Verfassung mit Füßen treten, wie es ihnen beliebt (und das unser Bundesverfassungsgericht seiner Aufgabe, dem Schutz unserer Verfassung nicht nachgekommen ist, ändert für mich nichts an dem eindeutigen Verfassungsverstoß), so haben wir doch durch unsere Verfassungsväter unser Grundgesetz mit auf den Weg bekommen, in welchem uns diverse Rechte zugesichert werden.
> 
> ...



Dagegen sagt ja auch keiner was, du wirst ja nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen, wenn du nicht wählen gehst. Trotzdem musst du dir dann Kritik der anderen, Wählenden, gefallen lassen, finde ich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SiNisTroN (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

wählt die appd


----------



## Ping2 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.09.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping2 am 08.09.2005 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scheinst es ja immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben. Warum muß ich mir Kritik der anderen gefallen lassen? Weil ich von meinem Wahlrecht Gebrauch mache, indem ich nicht wählen gehe?

Ping2


----------



## davidian2000 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

da ich als überzeugter nichtwähler meinen wahlberechtigungsschein schon geschreddert habe, weiß ich auch net, wo ich wählen sollte   

der wahl-o-mat hat nach meinem test übrigens eine haushohe affinität zur cdu festgestellt, nur will ich die aus bestimmten gründen gar net wählen


----------



## Ping2 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				SiNisTroN am 08.09.2005 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> wählt die appd



Warum nicht? Ist ja offenbar eine zugelassene und nicht verbotene Partei. 

Wobei mir einfällt, dass ich unsere moralisch ja so korrekten öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender mal darauf hinweisen möchte, dass Parteien auch gewisse verfassungsrechtlich garantierte Rechte haben.
Echt, diese Heuchler, sonst reden sie immer von Pressefreiheit und schreien "Zensur!". Aber kaum passt ihnen mal eine Partei nicht, wird deren Wahlwerbespot zensiert.

Ping2


----------



## Dimebag (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				memphis76 am 08.09.2005 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, aber so richtig versteh ich das noch nicht. Beispiel:
> Es gibt 200 Pers., hiervon gehen 150 Pers. wählen = 75 % Wahlbeteiligung
> Von den 150 Pers. wählen 20 Pers. "rechts" = ~ 13,3 %
> 
> Wer sagt mir denn, dass aufgrund der "engeren Bindung zur Wählerschaft" die 25 % Nichtwähler mehr potentielle Wähler der SPD, CDU etc. sind als von der rechten Partei? Gerade heutzutage, wenn wirklich viele Wahlberechtigte nicht wissen, was sie wählen sollen/können, kann die Tendenz zu rechts genauso sein wie zu links.



Also, das wird generell so interpretiert, dass potentielle Wähler von extremen Parteien sowieso wählen gehen, und von den Nichtwählenden die meisten keine "extremen" Parteien gewählt hätten, wenn sie denn wählen gegangen wären.

Dazu kommt noch was anderes, z.B. dein Beispiel:
20 Personen haben "rechts" gewählt, damit 13,3% der Stimmen. Wenn jetzt aber die 50 Nichtwähler alle "ungültig" gewählt hätten, anstatt einfach nicht wählen zu gehen, hätte diese "rechte" Partei nur 10% der Stimmen bekommen.

Ich denke, das war jetzt nicht allzu grosser mentaler Dünnpfiff.


----------



## davidian2000 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

@ dimebag 

die abgegebenen, aber ungültig gewerteten stimmen, zählen nicht in dieser rechnung bei der errechnung des wahlergebnisses


----------



## memphis76 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Also, das wird generell so interpretiert, dass potentielle Wähler von extremen Parteien sowieso wählen gehen, und von den Nichtwählenden die meisten keine "extremen" Parteien gewählt hätten, wenn sie denn wählen gegangen wären.

Dazu kommt noch was anderes, z.B. dein Beispiel:
20 Personen haben "rechts" gewählt, damit 13,3% der Stimmen. Wenn jetzt aber die 50 Nichtwähler alle "ungültig" gewählt hätten, anstatt einfach nicht wählen zu gehen, hätte diese "rechte" Partei nur 10% der Stimmen bekommen.

Ich denke, das war jetzt nicht allzu grosser mentaler Dünnpfiff. [/quote]
Also ist "Voraussetzung" für diese These, dass die rechten eh wählen gehen (um ihre tolle Partei zu stärken) und die unentschlossenen eher zu den anderen Parteien tendieren - ist klar.

Aber ist es so, dass die ungültigen Stimmen mitzählen. Ich meine letztens nen Artikel gelesen zu haben, in dem stand, dass der prozentuale Anteil nur von allen gültig abgegebenen Stimmen gewertet wird. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau, wo das war. 



Spoiler



(die BILD war´s nicht!!)


----------



## TBrain (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Dimebag am 08.09.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt noch was anderes, z.B. dein Beispiel:
> 20 Personen haben "rechts" gewählt, damit 13,3% der Stimmen. Wenn jetzt aber die 50 Nichtwähler alle "ungültig" gewählt hätten, anstatt einfach nicht wählen zu gehen, hätte diese "rechte" Partei nur 10% der Stimmen bekommen.
> 
> Ich denke, das war jetzt nicht allzu grosser mentaler Dünnpfiff.



Ist das wirklich so? Kann man das mal irgendwo nachlesen?

Und wie macht man es (wenn es so ist dass ungültige Stimmen die Prozentverteilung beeinflussen)  wenn man z.B. nur sieine Zweitstimme abgeben will, die Entscheidung über das Direktmandat aber nicht beeinflussen will?

konstuiertes Beispiel: Ich bin Grünenanhänger und an einer ROT/Grün-Regierung interressiert, mein grüner Direktkandidat kat keine Chance, Rot will ich aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht wählen (z.B. weil mit der Direktkandidat nicht gefällt), schaden mill ich ihr aber auch nicht. Wenn ich jetzt nur die Zweitstimme ankreuze zählt, laut Bundeswahlleiter die Erste Stimme als ungültig. Und nun? wie kann ich meine Zweitstimme abgeben ohne das Erststimmenergebnis zu beeinflussen?


----------



## Loosa (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 08.09.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja armes Deutschland :
> 
> Gehe nicht wählen oder mache Stimme ungültig  	 8.03%
> 
> Ich frage mich immer wieder wie man nur so blöd sein kann (gar nicht wählen zu gehen)



Wobei eine Nichtbeteiligung von 8% mal ein super Ergebnis waere.
Warum ausgerechnet armes D? *g*


@ Tom_Borovskis  LOL


----------



## ExtremeEdition (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Sowohl SPD, als auch CDU und der Rest...alles Scheisse!!!


----------



## kamarjaeger (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Ping2 am 08.09.2005 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.09.2005 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee so sollte das nicht verstanden werden, sondern der Punkt ist, dass man sich nicht Beschweren darf, wenn man nicht wählen war, dass de Dreckspartei zu viele Stimmen bekommen hat (was auch immer das sein mag). Wem das egal ist/ wer nicht glaubt dass das passiert, der soll nicht gehen aber darf sich nachher auch nicht beschweren!


----------



## BitByter (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Dimebag am 08.09.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 08.09.2005 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja... bis grade eben dachte ich das auch noch... aber laut einer hp:
http://www.wahlrecht.de/lexikon/ungueltig.html
ist dem nicht so... aber irgendwie wehre ich mich dagegen, habs anders gelernt, das auf jeden fall...


----------



## memphis76 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				BitByter am 08.09.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> tja... bis grade eben dachte ich das auch noch... aber laut einer hp:
> http://www.wahlrecht.de/lexikon/ungueltig.html
> ist dem nicht so... aber irgendwie wehre ich mich dagegen, habs anders gelernt, das auf jeden fall...


hey  gute Seite gefunden. Mir war auch mal so dass ich was gehört habe von wegen "wer nicht wählt, wählt rechts", dass das Humbuck ist. Konnt aber auch jetzt nirgends was finden.


----------



## ich98 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

scheint so als hätte Deutschland nichts gelernt oder sie von dem Kanzlerduell überzeugen lassen  

SPD 28,3
Grüne 9,6

und zu Gehe nicht wählen ........ einfach nur  

Edit: Heute waren bei uns an der Schule die Vertreter der CDU, SPD, Linke, FDP Grünen und ein Parteiloser.
Die von der  SPD kam bei Fragen von uns sehr schnell ins schwimmen und war dann total unbeholfen, da kann sich Schröder bei aus der Affäre ziehen, ändert ja nichts an dem Zustand. Auch der "Grüne" hatte teilweise komsiche Vorstellung was, denn die letzten 7 Jahre gemacht wurde   . 
Die Frau von der Linken, hat keine Ahnung, konnte nicht richtig reden und hat nur die anderen 4 Parteien schlecht gemacht, ohne auch nur irgendwas eigenes Vorzubringen (lächerlich).
Der Herr von der CDU war überzeugt hinter seinem tun und wusste genau was er wie machen will und wie er von der Partei Spitze geplant ist, Respekt. So kann das was werden. 
Der FDP hat einen neutralen Eindruck hinterlassen und war oft der gleichen Meinung wie der CDUler.


----------



## Stadler (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



> Der Herr von der CDU war überzeugt hinter seinem tun und wusste genau was er wie machen will und wie er von der Partei Spitze geplant ist, Respekt. So kann das was werden.


Ich wette, der Typ kommt in 4 Jahren ganz genauso ins Schwimmen.


> Der FDP hat einen neutralen Eindruck hinterlassen und war oft der gleichen Meinung wie der CDUler.


Das können die am besten.


----------



## ich98 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Stadler am 08.09.2005 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Herr von der CDU war überzeugt hinter seinem tun und wusste genau was er wie machen will und wie er von der Partei Spitze geplant ist, Respekt. So kann das was werden.
> 
> 
> Ich wette, der Typ kommt in 4 Jahren ganz genauso ins Schwimmen.
> ...



da Wette ich dagegen

Ich glaube mehr Gründe für einen Regierungswechsel braucht man nicht


----------



## Stadler (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



> da Wette ich dagegen


Ich hab' ja nichts zu verlieren. Selbst, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, kann ich mich darüber freuen, weil es ja dann Deutschland (und hoffentlich auch mir selbst) besser geht als jetzt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 08.09.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr von der CDU war überzeugt hinter seinem tun und wusste genau was er wie machen will und wie er von der Partei Spitze geplant ist, Respekt. So kann das was werden.


Du lässt dich offenbar leicht von irgendwelchen rhetorisch begabten Sprücheklopfern beeindrucken. Toll!


----------



## ich98 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Stadler am 08.09.2005 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> > da Wette ich dagegen
> 
> 
> Ich hab' ja nichts zu verlieren. Selbst, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, kann ich mich darüber freuen, weil es ja dann Deutschland (und hoffentlich auch mir selbst) besser geht als jetzt.



dafür wurde ich auch ne Wette verlieren


----------



## ich98 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.09.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 08.09.2005 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sowas musste ja kommen, hat mich schon gewundert, dass der erste nicht gleich so einen Spruch loslässt.  
Man ich bin keine 12 mehr, mich kann man nicht mit nem Keks bestechen.  

Du gehört warscheinlich zu denen, die "wählen gehen" und ihren Stimmzettel durch gestrichen abgeben  :-o


----------



## Psycho-Patee (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.09.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 08.09.2005 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na das passt ja wohl eher zur Linkspartei.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 08.09.2005 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 08.09.2005 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leute nach ihrer Eloquenz nach zu beurteilen bringt einem auch nicht soviel, wenns um Wahlen geht. Letztendlich ist das alles nur Marketing, was die da von sich geben, und der lauteste und redegewandteste Marktschreier hat nicht zwingend die besten Kartoffeln. 



> Du gehört warscheinlich zu denen, die "wählen gehen" und ihren Stimmzettel durch gestrichen abgeben  :-o


Das ist Verschlußsache.


----------



## ich98 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.09.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 08.09.2005 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 klar, alle Parteien haben ein Programm/eine Vorstellung was sie machen wollen, danach urteilt man und wem man sein Vertrauen "schenkt". 





> > Du gehört warscheinlich zu denen, die "wählen gehen" und ihren Stimmzettel durchgestrichen abgeben  :-o
> 
> 
> Das ist Verschlußsache.


was meinst du denn damit? Das Wort gibts nicht mal


----------



## MoS (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Mein Herz schlägt für niemanden. Ich wähle das kleinere Übel.


----------



## Marscel (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 08.09.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Heute waren bei uns an der Schule die Vertreter der CDU, SPD, Linke, FDP Grünen und ein Parteiloser.



Hehe, bei mir auch:

Herr Wilde (Die Linke.PDS): Für Politik meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet. Er als Politiker, das ist mir kaum vorstellbar, dazu hat er nicht das nötige Etwas: zu jung, zu unsicher in seinem Auftreten, zu euphorisch.

Herr Carstensen (SPD): Der war mir die ganze Zeit über zu passiv und hat es nicht geschafft, meine Aufmerksamkeit großartig auf ihn zu lenken.

Herr Beuß (CDU): Ähnliches wie bei Herrn Carstensen, ein wenig langweilig.

Herr Dr. Steffen (Grüne): Meiner Meinung nach derjenige, der am besten herübergekommen ist. Er konnte gut auf alle Fragen antworten und machte einen sympathischen Eindruck.

Herr Müller-Sönksen (FDP): Bis auf dass er manchmal ein paar gehässige Gesten gemacht hat und oft reingeredet hat, fand ich ihn auch sehr überzeugend.

Gemeckert wurde, dass kein NPD Vertreter dabei war, aber ich denke, das war auch gut so, denn der Junge von den Linken wurde schon von dem FDP Abgesandten ziemlich in die Zange genommen (zugegeben, komunistischer als er konnte man sich auch nicht äußern: Tasche mit rotem Stern, Äußerungen wie "es kann nicht sein, dass einige Abermillionen auf dem Konto haben", "meine Probleme mit der Polizei..."), ich möchte lieber nicht wissen, was ein NPD Abgeordneter dazu gequatscht hätte und ob dieser nicht gleich Verstärkung, das passierte schon mal bei uns, mitgebracht hätte.

EDIT: Apropos bestechen, der Grüne verteilte in der Pause ersteinmal Brausepulver an alle, war mir irgendwie ziemlich offensichtlich die Absicht, obwohl er wirklich sehr kompetent wirkt, anders als ich es von den meisten Grünen bis jetzt gewohnt bin.


----------



## B0S (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

die ganzen parteileute kommen bei uns morgen...

aber was is das mal bitte für ne gequirlte schei**e dass man rechts wählt wenn man nicht wählt?     

die politik(er) hier in deutschland sind dermaßen grottenschlecht, dass manche leute sich halt einfach sagen, keinem von denen würd ich auch nur nen mm² meiener wohnung anvertrauen, da wähl ich lieber gar nicht als einen von den 



Spoiler



*hier eine beleidigung nach wahl einsetzen*



ich bin noch nicht stimmberechtigt, und wenn ich ich wählen gehen dürfte, dann würde ich auf jeden fall zur wahl gehen, aber (zur derzeitigen lage) einen leeren zettel abgeben, weil mir die politiker einfach alle nicht das in ihrem wahlprogramm bieten können, was ich für durchweg mindestens akzeptabel halte. das tun meiner meinung nach viel zu wenige, weil viele sich sagen, wenns mir schon egal ist, geb ich wenigsten der partei xyz meine stimme...

nur m.b.M.


----------



## TheChicky (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Ich kann nur hoffen, die CDU machts. Allein schon wegen dem Kirchhoff. Ich hab ihn heut wieder bei N-TV im talk mit Maischberger gesehn. ABSOLUT überzeugend, der Mann. Hat die verlogenen "unsozial!" Vorwürfe der SPD zu seinem Modell alle ausgeräumt. Was wär ich froh, so einen intelligenten und integeren Menschen als Finanzminister zu sehn.


----------



## ich98 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				TheChicky am 08.09.2005 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur hoffen, die CDU machts. Allein schon wegen dem Kirchhoff. Ich hab ihn heut wieder bei N-TV im talk mit Maischberger gesehn. ABSOLUT überzeugend, der Mann. Hat die verlogenen "unsozial!" Vorwürfe der SPD zu seinem Modell alle ausgeräumt. Was wär ich froh, so einen intelligenten und integeren Menschen als Finanzminister zu sehn.



und keinen *Deutsch und Geschichts Lehrer * .


----------



## TheChicky (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.09.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 08.09.2005 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na aber genau das machen doch alle bei Schröder! Denn wenn man ihn nach seinen realen Erfolgen bemessen würde, müsste man ihn mit Schimpf und Schande ausm Land jagen. Aber schöne Reden kann er halten...DEN WÄHLEN WIR!


----------



## JohnCarpenter (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				TheChicky am 08.09.2005 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur hoffen, die CDU machts. Allein schon wegen dem Kirchhoff. Ich hab ihn heut wieder bei N-TV im talk mit Maischberger gesehn. ABSOLUT überzeugend, der Mann. Hat die verlogenen "unsozial!" Vorwürfe der SPD zu seinem Modell alle ausgeräumt. Was wär ich froh, so einen intelligenten und integeren Menschen als Finanzminister zu sehn.


Wenn alle GZSZ-Schröder Fans ihren Willen bekommen, wirds mit dem Haushalt die nächsten Jahre noch bitterer. Eichel wollte ja zuerst gar keinen Haushaltsentwurf 2006 vorlegen und hat die letzten Jahre teilweise recht planlos das meiste an Staatseigentum versilbert,was noch da war.(Schuldverschreibungen-auch noch nach Analystenmeinung weit unter Wert verkauft,T-Aktien,Bundesbankgold,Privatisierungen etc.) Handwerkliche Schnitzer und bestehende Ungerechtigkeiten,gegen die die SPD nix unternehmen will zeichnen die aktuelle Politik aus. Wenn man was von Eichel hört, dann nur daß die CDU wegen der Blockade der EHZ und das fehlende Wachstum (komischerweise nur in Deutschland) dran Schuld wären.
Kirchhoff ist endlich mal einer,der gegen die ganzen Steuerschlupflöcher angeht und für mehr Gerechtigkeit eintritt, aber viele wählen halt Schröder , weil sie Merkel nicht mögen   . Das Kompetenzteam der Union hätte ne Chance verdient, einfach weils die besseren Leute sind.


----------



## BitByter (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 08.09.2005 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 08.09.2005 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und glaubt ihr ernsthaft das reformen sofort wirkung zeigen? schröder, oder besser: die spd/grüne-regierung hat nicht umsonst eine agenda 2010 vorgelegt... das geht alles nicht so schnell, sondern reformen brauchen jahre um zu wirken (grade in einer republik), leider gibt man den leuten nicht mehr diese zeit, die regierung kohl hat jahrelang verpasst reformen anzukurbeln, hat eine politik praktiziert die hinten und vorne unausgeglichen war (vor allem vom staatshaushalt her - man nehme nur die wiedervereinigung, damals hat man ein unglaublich großes steuerloch 'übersehen' [friedrich merz wars glaub ich oder roman herzog... ich weiss nicht mehr genau] und aus dem versprechen von kohl, das die steuern 'auf gar keinen fall' angehoben werden ist auch nix geworden... oskar lafontaine hat damals übrigens gesagt, das dies nicht so einfach wird mit der wiedervereinigun und das man das nicht eben aus der portokasse zahlen könne, er war kanzlerkandidat und wurde deswegen nicht gewählt und heute meckert der halbe westen über die vereinigung bzw. die 'unverschämten, teuren' ossis)... natürlich kann die derzeitige opposition nix dafür, aber die spd auch nicht, die spd und die grünen müssen sich nur mit den folgen rumschlagen... undankbare aufgabe
ich bedauere, das die spd niemals wirklich die möglichkeit hatte, reformen so durchzuziehen, wie sie sich das vorgestellt haben, da sie oft boykotiert wurden (zum beispiel über den bundesrat) und die cdu hat einige angebote der aktuellen regierung abgelehnt, zusammenzuarbeiten und dieses land gemeinsam wieder auf die erfolgsspur zu bringen (denn das ist die einzige wirkliche möglichkeit - allerdings rede ich hier nicht von einer großen koalition, ob die es wirklich bringt wird sich ja vermutlich bald zeigen)...
das erschütternde sind 2 dinge (meiner meinung nach)
1. hartz4 wurde von ALLEN parteien im budestag getragen, ausser der pds und heute stellen sich cdu-leute allen ernstes hin und meckern darüber? wie verlogen ist das denn?
2. sollten die reformen der aktuellen regierung in einiger zeit erfolg haben, wird dies vermutlich der cdu angrechnet... obwohl sie nicht viel dafür getan hat (ist so ähnlich wie die legende, das die menschen durch die erfindung des penicilin länger leben - im besten falle 'halbwahr')
dazu  (das habe ich auch schon in einigen andere thread mit einem ähnlichen thema gesagt) sollten wir endlich aufhören alles schlecht zu reden... so schlecht ist alles überhaupt nicht, aber das gelaber sorgt für unsicherheit, was die bevölkerung bspw. dazu bringt zu sparen, was wiederum der binnenkonjunktur schadet...
die cdu wird den deutschen mehr in die tasche greifen als die spd und die grünen es jemals getan haben (man denke z.b. an die tolle kopfpauschale oder studiengebühren oder mal weg vom geld, hin zum kündigungsschutz), aber anscheinend begreifen das viele leute nicht, das gejammer wird noch groß sein und viele cdu-wähler werden sich wundern

natürlich ist die spd kein allheilmittel, aber sie betreibt imho einen sozialverträglicheren reformkurs als die cdu - und dieser ist mir allemal lieber


----------



## bafford (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				BitByter am 09.09.2005 02:38 schrieb:
			
		

> und glaubt ihr ernsthaft das reformen sofort wirkung zeigen? schröder, oder besser: die spd/grüne-regierung hat nicht umsonst eine agenda 2010 vorgelegt... das geht alles nicht so schnell, sondern reformen brauchen jahre um zu wirken (grade in einer republik) [...] sollten die reformen der aktuellen regierung in einiger zeit erfolg haben, wird dies vermutlich der cdu angrechnet


Fast genauso sehe ich das auch. Komme aber zu einer anderen Wahlempfehlung. Kann dich aber 100 prozentig verstehen.
Wie du vollkommen Recht hast, ist es leider nicht so einfach: Dem Land geht's schlecht, die Regierung ist schuld. Bzw. Dem Land geht's gut, der Regierung ist zu danken.
Die Wahlentscheidungen werden aber größtenteils so getroffen.

Fakt ist, dass die derzeitige Regierung 18 Jahre Scheuklappenpolitik wiedergutmachen musste. Das ist einfach nicht zu schaffen, besonders wenn man überall blockiert wird. Troztdem hat man teils gute Arbeit geleistet und teilweise gibt's schon Ergebnisse(siehe Aufmacher des  "Economist").

Das große Problem ist doch das System in Deutschland, welches reformfeindlich ist. Der Bundesrat hat einfach zu viel Macht. Führt eine Regierung nötige Reformen durch, verliert sie, weil Reformen schmerzhaft sind, die Landtagswahlen, ergo wird sie blockiert. Ganz schlimm war in diesem Zusammenhang das Scheitern der Föderalismus-Reform.
Mein Vorschlg wäre: Legislaturperiode auf 6 Jahre ausdehnen. Die Landtagswahlen überall gleichzeitig zur Mitte der Legislaturperiode oder auch gleichzeitig mit den Bundestagswahlen abhalten lassen. Das würde imho helfen.

Die zwei großen Parteien sind sich eigentlich einig, dass dieses Land Reformen braucht. Die CDU ist dabei etwas radikaler und unsozialer als die SPD. Wen also wählen? Für mich ist die Entscheidung einfach und habe ich schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt: Die Partei die wirklich etwas verändern kann. Das ist nun mal die CDU mit ihrer Mehreit im Bundesrat.
Die SPD würde einfach tot blockiert werden.

Leider fehlt es in dieser Zeit an Politikern denen das Wohl des Landes mehr am Herzen liegt als die eigene Partei oder ihr eigenes Amt. Keiner in der CDU lässt einen SPD Vorschlag durchgehen auch wenn man selbst die gleiche Meinung hat. Bloß um selbst an die Macht zu kommen. Das sich dieses Land diese Zeitverzögerung eigentlich nicht leisten kann ist denen scheißegal.

Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn man tatsächlich zu einer großen Koaltition gezwungen wird. Vielleicht wird das ein Glücksfall für die Republik und das Reformtempo erhöht sich dramatisch.


----------



## Stadler (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



> Allein schon wegen dem Kirchhoff. Ich hab ihn heut wieder bei N-TV im talk mit Maischberger gesehn. ABSOLUT überzeugend, der Mann. Hat die verlogenen "unsozial!" Vorwürfe der SPD zu seinem Modell alle ausgeräumt. Was wär ich froh, so einen intelligenten und integeren Menschen als Finanzminister zu sehn.


Völlig unabhängig davon, was ich von seinen Plänen halte und wie gut die wirklich sind: sobald er sich daran macht, seine Vision umzusetzen, werden ihm so viele andere - wahrscheinlich gerade diejenigen, die von der Bundesfinanzpolitik am wenigsten verstehen - aus der eigenen Koaltion querschießen, daß letzten Endes eh wieder nur ein fauler Kompromiß herauskommt. Alles andere würde mich überraschen.


----------



## Ping2 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Stadler am 09.09.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Allein schon wegen dem Kirchhoff. Ich hab ihn heut wieder bei N-TV im talk mit Maischberger gesehn. ABSOLUT überzeugend, der Mann. Hat die verlogenen "unsozial!" Vorwürfe der SPD zu seinem Modell alle ausgeräumt. Was wär ich froh, so einen intelligenten und integeren Menschen als Finanzminister zu sehn.
> 
> 
> Völlig unabhängig davon, was ich von seinen Plänen halte und wie gut die wirklich sind: sobald er sich daran macht, seine Vision umzusetzen, werden ihm so viele andere - wahrscheinlich gerade diejenigen, die von der Bundesfinanzpolitik am wenigsten verstehen - aus der eigenen Koaltion querschießen, daß letzten Endes eh wieder nur ein fauler Kompromiß herauskommt. Alles andere würde mich überraschen.



Dass ist der Vorteil einer Diktatur, da muß man keine Kompromisse eingehen und es gibt auch keinen Bundesrat, der Entscheidungen blockiert.

Um nicht mißverstanden zu werden, ich will damit auf keinen Fall das Gehabe der hiesigen Politiker rechtfertigen. Ich finde, es gibt nichts Verlogeneres als diese. Ich kann die ganzen Visagen schon lange nicht mehr sehen. Diese Machtbesessenheit, diese scheinbar unendlich große Eitelkeiten (und ARD,  ZDF als wunderbare Plattform, um das  gerade mal wieder so richtig schön auszuleben).

Ha, als wenn es irgendeinem Politiker um das Volk geht. Das wird ja nicht mal bei wichtigen Entscheidungen gefragt. Ich soll alle 4 Jahre mal ein (oder zwei) Kreuze machen und ansonsten meine Klappe halten.
In anderen Ländern kann man zwar Volksbefragungen und -entscheide machen, bei uns aber geht das angeblich nicht. Liegt in Wahrheit daran, dass unsere Politiker das Volk für Dumm halten (das Schlimme ist, wenn ich dran denke, was es so für Intelligenzallergiker gibt, dann haben die Politiker da vielleicht sogar Recht).

Jedenfalls ist Demokratie nur dann gut, wenn man die Mehrheit hinter sich hat! 

Ping2


----------



## BitByter (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Ping2 am 09.09.2005 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Stadler am 09.09.2005 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



demokratie ist immer gut, nur einer muss das sagen haben...


----------



## Hetzer (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Na ja unter ner Demokratie versteh ich mehr als alle 4 Jahre ein wichtiges Kreuzchen zu machen (abgesehen von den anderen Regionalen wahlen).

Noch schlimmer find ich aber dass es doch tatsächlich wieder ein Kopf an Kopf rennen geben wird zwischen CSU/CSU und der SPD da ich von der SPD übehaupt nichts halte. Die hamms unter anderen in 7 Jahren geschafft dass wir in der EU unter dem Durchschnit dess Pro Kopf Einkommens liegen oder dass jedes 7. Kind in Deutschland in Armut aufwächst. Desshalb finde ich dass es die CDU zuminest nicht schlechter machen kann. Außerdem find ichs ziemlich Idiotisch die ganze zeit über die Merkel herzuziehen da in einer Partei ja nicht nur Sie als wichtiges Standbein steht sonder noch viele andren die um einiges besser sind als bei der SPD siehe Finanzminister EICHEL.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

hier mal die korrigierten werte von 19.15h (ungültige und nichtwähler kommen ja nicht in die wertung)

SPD 37,99%
CDU 26,33%
FDP 9,59%
Grüne 10,44%
Linke 9,47%
Andere 6,19%


bzw. wenn man die ungültigen noch dazunimmt (bin nicht sicher, ob auch mitzählen) :

SPD 34,82%
CDU 24,14%
FDP 8,79%
Grüne 9,57%
Linke 8,68%
Andere 5,67%
Ungültig 8,34%


bisher für keine der üblichen koalitionen eine mehrheit...


----------



## BitByter (9. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Hetzer am 09.09.2005 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ich von der SPD übehaupt nichts halte. Die hamms unter anderen in 7 Jahren geschafft dass wir in der EU unter dem Durchschnit dess Pro Kopf Einkommens liegen oder dass jedes 7. Kind in Deutschland in Armut aufwächst.


die spd hat also in 7 jahren alles falsch gemacht und was 16 jahre lang unter der unions-geführten regierung passiert ist war okay? find ich schon ein wenig eingeschränkt die sichtweise, zumal die spd sich 7 jahre lang mit dem rumschlagen musste, was die cdu/fdp 16 jahre lang verpennt hat... so schnell rutsch man wirtschaftlich nun doch nicht ab, das die spd/grünen dafür allein verantwortlich wären...


----------



## chrisredfield0 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu:

7 jahre rot/grün und WÄHREND der regierungszeit sind viele unzufrieden, die sonntagsumfragen sind für CDU/CSU... 
kurz vor der wahl wollen aber doch alle auf einmal wieder SPD.. warum bloß?

Schröder macht finde ich sicherlich die angenehmere politik für die arbeitgeber und hat super verprechen im gepäck... nur alle kosten geld...
neuverschuldung von 40 milliarden jedes jahr.. und das was er vorzuschlagen hat, kostet auch wieder geld (mehr tagesschulen, keine mwst erhöhungen, festhalten am ausstieg der atomenergie).. irgendwann ist die zinslast zu hoch und dann haben wir den salat....

cdu versucht die leute ein wenig mehr zu belasten und an anderen stellen leicht zu entlassten damit geld in die kassen kommt, und damit wieder in zukunft und arbeit investiert werden kann..die lohnnebenkosten werden gesenkt um arbeitsplätze zu schaffen...
hier geht es nicht darum, dass einzelne arbeiter sagen "jetzt gehts uns besser" sondern dass es der gesamtheit und dem ganzen land besser geht.. dafür müssen einige abstriche machen


----------



## TheChicky (10. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				chrisredfield0 am 10.09.2005 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu:
> 
> 7 jahre rot/grün und WÄHREND der regierungszeit sind viele unzufrieden, die sonntagsumfragen sind für CDU/CSU...
> kurz vor der wahl wollen aber doch alle auf einmal wieder SPD.. warum bloß?
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen, warum jetzt plötzlich alle wieder SPD wollen: die beschränken sich nämlich ausnahmslos darauf, sämtliche Pläne der CDU/Kirchhoff&Co als brutal unsozial zu brandmarken und sich selbst als einzig gerechte Partei hinzustellen. Dies funktioniert prächtig, da die CDU zu blöd ist, diesen völlig absurden, haltlosen Unterstellungen der SPD entgegenzutreten und die naive Bevölkerung sich schon immer mit der Angstmethode(Irakkrieg beim letzten mal, jetzt die Angst vor sozialer Kälte) am besten manipulieren lässt. Die CDU kapiert das anscheinend nicht. Zum Beispiel wird mindestens einmal in jeder SPD Rede gesagt, wie unfair es ist, das nach dem Kirchhoff modell für die arme Krankenschwester künftig Nacht und Feiertagszuschläge besteuert werden. Dass die CDU da einfach sagen würde, dass die Krankenschwester nach dem Kirchhofmodell zum Schluss mehr in der Tasche hat als vorher, fällt ihr nicht ein. Sagt einfach nix. Man muss es einfach zugeben: Die SPD mag die unfähigsten Politiker haben, doch die CDU hat definitv die miesesten Wahlkämpfer. Leider.


----------



## bierchen (10. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				TBrain am 08.09.2005 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 08.09.2005 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


> Enthält der Stimmzettel nur eine Stimmabgabe, so ist die nicht abgegebene Stimme ungültig.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, Du beziehst Dich auf diesen Satz. Das bedeutet nicht, dass die Zweitstimme ungueltig ist, wenn es die Erstimme ist. Du hast zwei Stimmen bei der BT-Wahl, beide sind unabhaengig voneinander.


----------



## maxx2003 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Eine schwere Entscheidung, aber wer wählt denn schon wieder die 



Spoiler



SPD


?  
Die haben doch schon genug Schaden angerichtet.  
Die 



Spoiler



CDU


 will 20% MWST.  
Die 



Spoiler



Grünen


 fasseln nur blödsinn. 
Die 



Spoiler



Roten


 sind armselig.  
Der Rest ob Links oder Rechts kommt schon mal gar nicht in die Tüte.  

Tja, eine wirklich schwere Entscheidung, aber für irgendeine Partei muss ich mich entscheiden.

Wahlkampf oder TV Duelle sind nur Hypes und lösen nicht die Probleme nach dem Wahlsieg.
===========================================================
Wer's nicht verstehen sollte, was oben steht, der soll sich das Wort Ironie gut anschauen.

Werde mich am Tag der Wahl endgültig festlegen...


----------



## imperator66 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 08.09.2005 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 08.09.2005 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist eher erschreckend das nach 7 Jahren SPD die Leute immer noch die SPD wählen wollen. Man Leute der Schröder verar... Euch doch nur nach Strich und Faden. Schröder interessiert doch nur die Aussenpolitik und das was in seinen eigenen Land abgeht scheind ihn nicht zu interessieren.
Wir brauchen unbedingt eine andere Regierung damit Deutschland wieder besser da steht und nicht das wir weitere 5 Millionen Arbeitslose dazu bekommen.


----------



## imperator66 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

7 Jahre Rot / Grün sind genug, noch mehr Arbeitsplätze vernichten müssen wir nicht.


----------



## memphis76 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				imperator66 am 12.09.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eher erschreckend das nach 7 Jahren SPD die Leute immer noch die SPD wählen wollen. Man Leute der Schröder verar... Euch doch nur nach Strich und Faden. Schröder interessiert doch nur die Aussenpolitik und das was in seinen eigenen Land abgeht scheind ihn nicht zu interessieren.
> Wir brauchen unbedingt eine andere Regierung damit Deutschland wieder besser da steht und nicht das wir weitere 5 Millionen Arbeitslose dazu bekommen.


Das so viele Leute doch derzeit auf SPD setzen liegt wohl daran, dass die Merkel entweder unglaubwürdig rüberkommt oder halt auch noch keine wirkliche Aussage gemacht hat, wie das besser werden will. Abgesehen davon glauben viele, dass sie bei einem Regierungswechsel weniger Geld in der Tasche haben.

Sprich: Die MWSt. will Merkel auf jeden Fall zum 01.01.2006 erhöhen. Die Leute haben nicht weniger Geld in der Tasche, denn nach ihrer Aussage gibt es ja die neue Steuerreform etc., wodurch dann auf der einen Seite zwar Geld genommen, die Leute und Familien aber auf der anderen Seite auch Geld in die Tasche reinbekommen ... Problem: Dass die neue Steuerreform etc. erst im Jahr 2007 kommen soll, hab ich auch erst letzte Woche erfahren. Dass heißt, dass erst einmal ein Jahr erhöhte Kosten etc. anfallen, dann die Pendlerpauschale und die Versteuerung von Wochenend und Nachtarbeiten ... viel zu viele Leute haben dann weniger Geld in den Taschen ... und das soll ausgegeben werden, um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln? Ich mein, ich weiß auch nicht, was ich wählen soll, aber das ganze scheint mir auch ziemlich merkwürdig vorzukommen. Zumal von den Einnahmen der erhöhten MWSt. von 16 Mrd. € derzeit 15 Mrd. € verplant sind ... Problem: Fr. Merkel hat nur 8 Mrd. € zur Verfügung, da die Hälfte an die Länder geht .... 

Und wenn solche Sachen nicht durch CDU und Merkel, sondern durch Schröder & Co. an die Öffentlichkeit getragen und erst dann von Fr. Merkel bestätigt werden, kann man die Unruhe und Glaubwürdigkeit doch ruhig mal in Frage stellen ... IMHO


----------



## imperator66 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				memphis76 am 12.09.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> imperator66 am 12.09.2005 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du sagst das Merkle unglaubwürdig rüber kommt. Hm und was ist mit Schröder der ist auch nicht besser, klar er kann besser Reden aber das alleine bringt nichts. Ich sehe es eher so das einige (sorry wenn wieder mal das mit Ossi Wessi kommt) der "Wessis" ein Problem damit haben das ein "Ossi" Deutschland regieren könnte. Ich denke das sollte nach über 15 Jahren nun endlich zur Geschichte gehören.

Ja das kann schon sein das man dadurch etwas weniger in der Tasche hat, aber das hat man unter Schröders Regierung auch, weil wenn Du irgendwann ohne Job da stehst weil wieder einer Firma die Produktions ins Ausland verlagert hat. Hinzu kommt noch das immer weniger Eheleute Kinder wollen, weil sie nicht wissen wie sie es finaziell schaffen wollen und weil in Sachen Familienpolitik zu wenig getan wird. Im Moment sieht es doch so aus, endweder arbeiten beide und haben kein Kind oder der Mann arbeitet und die Frau bleibt zu Hause weil es einfach keine gescheide Variante gibt sein Kind den ganzen Tag in einen Kindergarten versorgen zu lassen, so das beide Elternteile arbeiten gehen könnten. Klar es gibt zBsp. Ganztagskindergärten, nur wer kann sich das leisten, da kostet so ein Platz schnell mal 8000 Euro und mehr pro Jahr.
Und genau da will die CDU meiner Meinung nach ansetzen und das finde ich auch richtig. 
Wir die Wähler haben doch die Möglichkeit eine Regierung nach 4 Jahren wieder zu entlassen und auf einen hinteren Rang zu befördern. Rot / Grün hat uns so viel versprochen und genau das Gegenteil getan und nun sollten wir eine andere Regierung wählen. Und dennen eine Chance geben etwas besser zu machen. Aber so wie ich das sehe siegt in Deutschland nur der der die besseren Reden schwingen kann. Nur Reden alleine bringt nichts es muß auch das umgesetzt werden wovon man redet.

Die SPD hat vor jeden Wahlkampf Versprechungen gemacht die sie nicht oder nur zum Teil eingehalten haben. Die CDU sagt uns jetzt wenigstens gleich das es Einschnitte gibt und das finde ich wesentlich besser als was die SPD mit den Bürgern tut, so nach dem Moto wir sagen was und machen es doch dann anders.


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				TheChicky am 10.09.2005 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies funktioniert prächtig, da die CDU zu blöd ist, diesen völlig absurden, haltlosen Unterstellungen der SPD entgegenzutreten



Dann liefer mir doch bitte einfach mal den Gegenbeweis. Zeige mir/Rechne mir vor, dass das Kirchhof-Modell sozial gerecht ist.


----------



## Garfunkel74 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Armes Deutschland  !!

Ich hoffe schwer das nur Kiddies in dieser Umfrage die SPD und die Grünen gewählt haben. Jeder zukunftsorientierte und vernünftige Mensch kann diese zwei Parteien doch nicht ernsthaft wählen. Die Kohl Regierung wurde abgewählt um einer neuen Regierung eine Chance zu geben. Gar kein Problem. Aber ausser Lügen und falschen Versprechen von unserem "Medienkanzler" Schröder und seinen unfähigen "Mitstreitern" wie z.B. Herrn Eichel und 2,50 €  Benzin Trittin kam nichts. Die hatten 7, in Worten: SIEBEN Jahre Zeit es besser zu machen und was passiert: NICHTS !! Nein es wird noch schlechter. Wenigstens beim Grünen-Ziel den Sprit auf 2,50 € zu erhöhen bleibt man auf Kurs. Ist ja auch egal da Herr Jürgen Trittin ja mit dem 500er Mercedes chauffiert wird. Und wer zahlt den Sprit: ihr und ich !!  Dann noch was: alle reiten auf der eventuellen MwsT Erhöhung von der CDU herum. Dann fragt mal Herrn Eichel was der für Pläne in seiner Schublade schlummern hat . Ihr werdet euch wundern wenn ihr diese Regierung wieder wählt. Aber ich hab echt die Angst das unser Volk ähnlich naiv geworden ist wie die Amerikaner und die gleichen Looser wieder an die Macht lässt. Lasst bitte Deutschland nicht durch Rot/Grün kaputtgehen.

Ein trauriger Wähler


----------



## memphis76 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 12.09.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Armes Deutschland  !!
> 
> Ich hoffe schwer das nur Kiddies in dieser Umfrage die SPD und die Grünen gewählt haben. Jeder zukunftsorientierte und vernünftige Mensch kann diese zwei Parteien doch nicht ernsthaft wählen. Die Kohl Regierung wurde abgewählt um einer neuen Regierung eine Chance zu geben. Gar kein Problem. Aber ausser Lügen und falschen Versprechen von unserem "Medienkanzler" Schröder und seinen unfähigen "Mitstreitern" wie z.B. Herrn Eichel und 2,50 €  Benzin Trittin kam nichts. Die hatten 7, in Worten: SIEBEN Jahre Zeit es besser zu machen und was passiert: NICHTS !! Nein es wird noch schlechter. Wenigstens beim Grünen-Ziel den Sprit auf 2,50 € zu erhöhen bleibt man auf Kurs. Ist ja auch egal da Herr Jürgen Trittin ja mit dem 500er Mercedes chauffiert wird. Und wer zahlt den Sprit: ihr und ich !!  Dann noch was: alle reiten auf der eventuellen MwsT Erhöhung von der CDU herum. Dann fragt mal Herrn Eichel was der für Pläne in seiner Schublade schlummern hat . Ihr werdet euch wundern wenn ihr diese Regierung wieder wählt. Aber ich hab echt die Angst das unser Volk ähnlich naiv geworden ist wie die Amerikaner und die gleichen Looser wieder an die Macht lässt. Lasst bitte Deutschland nicht durch Rot/Grün kaputtgehen.
> 
> Ein trauriger Wähler


Komisch, klingt so, als ob Du in einem Satz dem Eichel vorwirfst, dass Benzin auf 2,50 € steht, und im nächsten lobst Du die Grünen, dass die Verprechung eingehalten wird. Passt IMO nicht ganz, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.

Und kurz: Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich wählen soll, denn erstens hat die Kohl-Regierung damals schon so viel falsch gemacht, dass das alles noch auf der SPD und Schröder lastet. Ich will bestimmt nicht alles gut reden, denn es sind Versprechungen gemacht worden, die nicht eingehalten worden sind. Aber glaubst Du wirklich, dass mit der CDU auf einmal alles besser wird. Nein, dass dauert Jahre und wenn die CDU gewinnt und in vier Jahren Neuwahlen anstehen, dann wird es mit Sicherheit heißen: Die SPD hat soo viel kaputt gemacht, bis dato konnten wir noch gar nicht alles reparieren ... DENN ICH GLAUB NICHT, DASS ES IN VIER JAHREN VIEL BESSER AUSSIEHT ALS JETZT.

Ich hab auch nicht gegen eine generelle MWSt.-Erhöhung geschimpft, aber auf der einen Seite zu versprechen, dass ja andere Faktoren für einen Ausgleich sorgen, die aber erst frühestens ein Jahr danach in Kraft treten, ist nicht die Art und Weise, den Menschen in Deutschland eine bessere Zukunft zu garantieren.

In einem Interview haben viele Zuschauer Frau Merkel Fragen gestellt, die ausgerechnet haben, wieviel € diese netto weniger in der Tasche haben (halt auch Betriebsratsvorsitzende etc., Menschen, die sich mit der Buchhaltung etc. schon auskennen) ... und wenn ich jemanden wählen soll, bei dem ich über die Zeit von mindestens einem Jahr (in dem Beispiel im TV) 100,00 € netto weniger habe, dann überleg ich es mir doch zwei Mal ...


----------



## Kaeksch (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, denn wer nicht wählen geht, der wählt rechts! [/quote]

Erschiess dich. So ein billiger Spruch. Fällt mir auch grad einer ein .
Lieber tod als rot.


----------



## Garfunkel74 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				memphis76 am 12.09.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Garfunkel74 am 12.09.2005 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich hüten die Grünen zu loben !! Das mit dem ...die Grünen bleiben auf Kurs mit dem Spritpreis....war IRONISCH gemeint   . Und weisst du ich hab es satt mich immer kurz vor Wahlen verarschen und anlügen zu lassen (siehe bei der letzten Wahl die SPD). Für mich hat diese Regierung versagt, also soll die nächste kommen. Diese Regierung wird dann nach 4 Jahren wieder aufs neue bemessen und dementsprechend werde ich dann wählen. Noch was zu Herrn Clement: der erzählt uns ernsthaft jedes Quartal wir erleben eine Trendwende auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Da kann ich nur    !! Als Märchenerzähler wär er glaubwürdiger.


----------



## Stadler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Ich bin echt erstaunt, wieviele Leute hier im Forum davon ausgehen, daß nach einer Machtübernahme durch CDU/FDP alles besser wird  , quasi meinen, daß dann die gebratenen Hähnchen durch die Luft fliegen.  
Klar waren die letzten 7 Jahre nicht überzeugend, aber waren es die 16 Jahre davor?  
Natürlich haben uns die Politiker von SPD & Grüne verarscht und belogen, aber machen das nicht auch die von CDU, CSU und FDP?  
Also, wie naiv kann man sein?  
Hat man wirklich vergessen, wie es war als die anderen die Regierung stellten?

Mich persönlich hat bei der CDU enttäuscht, wie in der Zwischenzeit Kirchhoffs Modell schon wieder komplett demontiert wurde. Wie will diese Partei große Reformen durchsetzen, wenn sie schon vor der Wahl umkippt? Absolut unglaubwürdig!  
So, und jetzt dürft ihr wieder weitermachen!


----------



## Garfunkel74 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Stadler am 12.09.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin echt erstaunt, wieviele Leute hier im Forum davon ausgehen, daß nach einer Machtübernahme durch CDU/FDP alles besser wird  , quasi meinen, daß dann die gebratenen Hähnchen durch die Luft fliegen.
> Klar waren die letzten 7 Jahre nicht überzeugend, aber waren es die 16 Jahre davor?
> Natürlich haben uns die Politiker von SPD & Grüne verarscht und belogen, aber machen das nicht auch die von CDU, CSU und FDP?
> Also, wie naiv kann man sein?
> ...




Frage: kann es schlechter werden ?? Ich glaube nicht. Und dann dieses Geschwafel von den 16 Jahren CDU - ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Fällt euch nichts besseres ein? Wenn ihr die 16 Jahre immer erwähnt dann erwähnt bitte auch die Zeit unter KONRAD ADENAUER und dem anschließenden Wirtschaftswunder !!! Wer hat da regiert? CDU.

Hey Stadler: jetzt mal im ernst. Mich interessiert nicht was vor 100 oder 16 Jahren war. Mich interessiert das JETZT und die ZUKUNFT.


----------



## schrammelvatti (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				imperator66 am 12.09.2005 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 7 Jahre Rot / Grün sind genug, noch mehr Arbeitsplätze vernichten müssen wir nicht.



wieviel arbeitsplätze haben denn die CDU/FDP in ihren 16 jahren "vernichtet" bei teilweise sicher besserer weltwirtschaftslage als heutzutage??


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 12.09.2005 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich hüten die Grünen zu loben !! Das mit dem ...die Grünen bleiben auf Kurs mit dem Spritpreis....war IRONISCH gemeint   . Und weisst du ich hab es satt mich immer kurz vor Wahlen verarschen und anlügen zu lassen (siehe bei der letzten Wahl die SPD). Für mich hat diese Regierung versagt, also soll die nächste kommen. Diese Regierung wird dann nach 4 Jahren wieder aufs neue bemessen und dementsprechend werde ich dann wählen. Noch was zu Herrn Clement: der erzählt uns ernsthaft jedes Quartal wir erleben eine Trendwende auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Da kann ich nur    !! Als Märchenerzähler wär er glaubwürdiger.



Die Ökosteuer wird von der CDU wohl kaum abgeschafft, die freuen sich höchstens das "manche" Leute diese für schlecht halten und sie es der Regierung in die Schuhe schieben können.

Nach 4 Jahren neu bemessen? Super, welche Grundhaltung eine Partei zu sozialen/moralischen Fragen hat spielt da kein Rolle?

Ich finde es Recht naiv zu glauben, wenn man jetzt die andere wählt wird alles besser. Wenn es die ultimativen-Universal-Lösungen gäbe, denkst du die SPD würde sie nicht anwenden?

Schön wäre es auch, wenn man der aktuellen Regierung die aktuelle Wirtschaftslage etc. zuschreiben könnte. Aber so ist es nicht, wir sitzen immer noch auf den Versäumnissen der Kohl-Regierung und da muss die SPD wie auch die CDU durch.


----------



## Stadler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



> Frage: kann es schlechter werden ?? Ich glaube nicht. Und dann dieses Geschwafel von den 16 Jahren CDU - ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Fällt euch nichts besseres ein? Wenn ihr die 16 Jahre immer erwähnt dann erwähnt bitte auch die Zeit unter KONRAD ADENAUER und dem anschließenden Wirtschaftswunder !!! Wer hat da regiert? CDU.
> 
> Hey Stadler: jetzt mal im ernst. Mich interessiert nicht was vor 100 oder 16 Jahren war. Mich interessiert das JETZT und die ZUKUNFT.



Erstens denke ich sehr wohl, daß es noch schlimmer werden kann und auch wird, zumindest für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung.
Zweitens sehe ich dies so unabhängig davon, ob die jetzige Regierung bestätigt wird, ob sie abgelöst wird durch die bisherige Opposition, ob es eine große Koalition gibt oder was auch immer.
Und drittens hast du meine prinzipielle Aussage nicht verstanden. Es ist doch völlig Wurst, wer das Ruder übernimmt, kurz nach der Wahl werden immer schmerzhafte Änderungen eingeführt, im Wissen, daß das meiste nach 4 Jahren sowieso vergessen oder zumindest größtenteils akzeptiert wurde.
Also, wenn du gesagt hättest: Es muß ein Regierungswechsel geben, weil die alte ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen hat, hätte ich dir zugestimmt.
Du jedoch sagst: Es muß ein Regierungswechsel geben, weil die CDU/FDP-Regierung es besser macht. Und das halte ich für Nonsens.


----------



## Garfunkel74 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Stadler am 12.09.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Frage: kann es schlechter werden ?? Ich glaube nicht. Und dann dieses Geschwafel von den 16 Jahren CDU - ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Fällt euch nichts besseres ein? Wenn ihr die 16 Jahre immer erwähnt dann erwähnt bitte auch die Zeit unter KONRAD ADENAUER und dem anschließenden Wirtschaftswunder !!! Wer hat da regiert? CDU.
> >
> > Hey Stadler: jetzt mal im ernst. Mich interessiert nicht was vor 100 oder 16 Jahren war. Mich interessiert das JETZT und die ZUKUNFT.
> 
> ...




Hallo Stadler,

ich glaube DU hast meine prinzipielle Aussage nicht verstanden. Ich hab wohl deutlich erklärt das die momentane Regierung ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen hat und es deshalb einen Regierungswechsel geben muss. Das es die CDU/FDP Regierung besser macht kann ich nur hoffen. Ich bin ja kein Hellseher. Nur wie gesagt ROT/GRÜN hat versagt also werde ich sie sicher nicht wählen. Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden.

Gruss
garfunkel74


----------



## Herr-Sengele (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 12.09.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Frage: kann es schlechter werden ?? Ich glaube nicht. Und dann dieses Geschwafel von den 16 Jahren CDU - ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Fällt euch nichts besseres ein? Wenn ihr die 16 Jahre immer erwähnt dann erwähnt bitte auch die Zeit unter KONRAD ADENAUER und dem anschließenden Wirtschaftswunder !!! Wer hat da regiert? CDU.
> ...




Also so wie du das schreibst über die Adenauerzeit, das stimmt so nicht.
Das Wirtschaftswunder war während der Regierungszeit Adenauers, direkt folgend auf seine Regierungszeit kam eine große Krise die zu großen Teilen auch durch mangelndes Zukunftsdenken deines gelobten Adenauers zustande kam. Eigenartige Parallelen zu der Regierungszeit Helmut Kohls, findest du nicht?
Wenn man es genau betrachtet hat die CDU noch nie den Willen für Reformen in ihrer Regierungszeit gehabt sondern es immer weiter nach hinten verschoben bis sie irgendwann abgewählt wurden...
Ich glaube bei Adenauer damals hat man den Ausdruck "Aussitzen" sehr oft gebraucht., so wie Kohl halt...
Möge sich jeder nun ein eigenes Urteil darüberr bilden wer den Karren aus dem Dreck holen durfte...


gruß,


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 08.09.2005 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 08.09.2005 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wählst bestimmt APPD !      So was beklopptes habe ich ja selten gehört ! Einfach mal alle Parteiprogramme lesen und dann wählen !


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				schrammelvatti am 12.09.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> imperator66 am 12.09.2005 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist wohl auch ein Gerhard-Verehrer     Muss mich immer wieder wundern wieviele auf diesen Blender reinfallen. Die Politik der ruhigen Hand hat bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nichts zu Wege gebracht. Ob die anderen das besser können ist auch fraglich, aber ein Chance hätten sie verdient. Gerhard hat seine Chance jetzt 7 Jahre gehabt und nix von seinen Versprechungen umgesetzt.


----------



## ich98 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				schrammelvatti am 12.09.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> imperator66 am 12.09.2005 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komm uns nicht so?
Rot/Grün hatte keine Wiedervereinigung   

Am 18. werden wir ja sehen, ob die schön Rederei, wie es Schröder immer vor den Wahlen macht genug Leute gebledet hat oder ob doch die besseren gewinnen


----------



## Atropa (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerhard hat seine Chance jetzt 7 Jahre gehabt und nix von seinen Versprechungen umgesetzt.


Welche denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Die Ökosteuer wird von der CDU wohl kaum abgeschafft, die freuen sich höchstens das "manche" Leute diese für schlecht halten und sie es der Regierung in die Schuhe schieben können.

Nach 4 Jahren neu bemessen? Super, welche Grundhaltung eine Partei zu sozialen/moralischen Fragen hat spielt da kein Rolle?

Ich finde es Recht naiv zu glauben, wenn man jetzt die andere wählt wird alles besser. Wenn es die ultimativen-Universal-Lösungen gäbe, denkst du die SPD würde sie nicht anwenden?

Schön wäre es auch, wenn man der aktuellen Regierung die aktuelle Wirtschaftslage etc. zuschreiben könnte. Aber so ist es nicht, wir sitzen immer noch auf den Versäumnissen der Kohl-Regierung und da muss die SPD wie auch die CDU durch. [/quote]

Wo lebst Du denn ? Hast Du die letzten 7 Jahre keine "Nachrichten" in den Medien gelesen ? Die Parteien, welche schon immer echte Wirtschaftspolitik gemacht haben, sind die Union und die FDP. Was Rot-Grün drauf hat haben wir jetzt 7 Jahre verfolgen können. Der Arbeitsmarkt schmiert immer mehr ab, das Steuersystem wird immer undurchsichtiger. Wir brauchen einen radikalen Wechsel in ein unkompliziertes System mit einem schlanken Staat. Sozial ist was Arbeit schafft. Und die wird immer weniger. Sollte es Rot-Grün bei dieser Wahl wieder schaffen, dann können wir bald den Laden dicht machen. Dann sind wir alle bald arbeitslos und radikal sozial !!!


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Atropa am 12.09.2005 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 12.09.2005 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1998 hat er gesagt:  "Wenn ich es nicht schaffe die Arbeitslosigkeit deutlich zu senken, haben wir es nicht verdient wiedergewählt zu werden !"
Seitdem haben sich die Arbeitslosen fast verdoppelt. Wir haben in Deutschland ca. 9 Millionen Arbeitslose. Diejenigen die nicht in die Statistik aufgenommen werden habe ich extra mit dazu gezählt. Diese Statistikfälschung hat ja in der Schröder-Regierung immer mehr überhand genommen.
Das ist das Hauptversprechen, das er nicht gehalten hat, und heute der konjunkturellen Lage der Weltwirtschaft zuschreibt. Das kann er Leuten erzählen die keine Ahnung davon haben.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo lebst Du denn ? Hast Du die letzten 7 Jahre keine "Nachrichten" in den Medien gelesen ? Die Parteien, welche schon immer echte Wirtschaftspolitik gemacht haben, sind die Union und die FDP. Was Rot-Grün drauf hat haben wir jetzt 7 Jahre verfolgen können. Der Arbeitsmarkt schmiert immer mehr ab, das Steuersystem wird immer undurchsichtiger. Wir brauchen einen radikalen Wechsel in ein unkompliziertes System mit einem schlanken Staat. Sozial ist was Arbeit schafft. Und die wird immer weniger. Sollte es Rot-Grün bei dieser Wahl wieder schaffen, dann können wir bald den Laden dicht machen. Dann sind wir alle bald arbeitslos und radikal sozial !!!



Schön das du mich quotest aber weder darauf eingehst oder gar den Inhalt verstehst.


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

[Also so wie du das schreibst über die Adenauerzeit, das stimmt so nicht.
Das Wirtschaftswunder war während der Regierungszeit Adenauers, direkt folgend auf seine Regierungszeit kam eine große Krise die zu großen Teilen auch durch mangelndes Zukunftsdenken deines gelobten Adenauers zustande kam. Eigenartige Parallelen zu der Regierungszeit Helmut Kohls, findest du nicht?
Wenn man es genau betrachtet hat die CDU noch nie den Willen für Reformen in ihrer Regierungszeit gehabt sondern es immer weiter nach hinten verschoben bis sie irgendwann abgewählt wurden...
Ich glaube bei Adenauer damals hat man den Ausdruck "Aussitzen" sehr oft gebraucht., so wie Kohl halt...
Möge sich jeder nun ein eigenes Urteil darüberr bilden wer den Karren aus dem Dreck holen durfte...
gruß, [/quote]

Wer soll denn das vor Adenauer in die Wege geleitet haben mit dem Wirtschaftswunder ?     Adenauer war die erste Regierung nach dem 2.Weltkrieg und Ludwig Erhard der Vater des Wirschaftswunders. Das ist die Realität.
Hier geht's aber nicht um die Geschichte, sondern um die Zukunft. Um einen Neuanfang. Und sicher nicht:  weiter so, Gerhard.


----------



## TheChicky (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Atropa am 12.09.2005 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 12.09.2005 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat versprochen:

- die Arbeitslosigkeit um die Hälfte zu senken --> sie ist gestiegen
- Bürokratie abzubauen --> sie ist gestiegen und zwar massiv, ich weiß wovon ich rede
- die Steuern nicht zu erhöhen --> hat er doch gemacht mit der Ökosteuer 
- den Schuldenberg abzubauen --> die Schulden sind so hoch wie niemals zuvor
- etc.
reicht das fürs erste als Dokument seines Versagens?


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 12.09.2005 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typisch dumme Antwort - und typisch politsch !  Wenn man keine Antwort weiss oder falsch liegt, dann hat's der andere nicht verstanden.


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 12.09.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> schrammelvatti am 12.09.2005 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl?
Die Union hatte korrekterweise die Wiedervereinigung in einer ihrer Legislaturperioden. Und was haben sie gemacht? Auf Pump massig Gelder in die Infrastruktur investiert und gleichzeitig aber nicht verhindert/abgebremst, dass so ziemlich die gesamte ostdeutsche Wirtschaft den Bach runterging.
Die Union hat 8 Jahre Geld in den Osten gepumpt und es ist kaum was dabei rausgekommen! Und Rot/Grün muss natürlich weiter versuchen, den Osten aufzubauen, da der CDU/CSU/FDP ja so gar nicht gelungen ist.
In dem von dir gequoteten Satz ging es ja außerdem nicht nur um die Wiedervereinigung. Kohl hat doch wichtige Reformen (Arbeitsbedingungen, Renten, Gesundheit) eeewig vor sich hergeschoben. Zitat von Norbert Blüm: "Die Renten sind sicher."

@Accelerator: Für die neun Millionen hätt ich gern mal eine Quelle. :>
Solon hat auch nicht ganz Unrecht. Adenauer hat sicherlich vieles richtig gemacht. Aber man das Wirtschaftswunder kann er bei weitem nicht allein auf seine Kappe nehmen. Erhardt ist wichtiger mit seiner sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Aber da kommen noch viele weitere Dinge dazu, die kaum im Einflussbereich der beiden waren (Marshallplan, in Westdtl. wurden die Fabrik und die Infrastruktur längst nicht so massiv demontiert wie im Sektor der UdSSR, Arbeitswille der Menschen, hohes vorhandenes Fachwissen, etc.).
Ihr tut gerade so, als wäre Deutschland vor Adenauer ein Entwicklungsland gewesen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch dumme Antwort - und typisch politsch !  Wenn man keine Antwort weiss oder falsch liegt, dann hat's der andere nicht verstanden.




Was ist dann erst eine Anwort, die eine andere Antwort als dumm abschreibt 


Du verstehst z.B. nicht, dass die Ökosteuer nichts schlechtes ist (und die CDU die nicht nach der Wahl abschaffen wird)
Oder dass es kein Universalkonzept für die Politik gibt.
Oder dass man die Wirtschaftslage wenn überhaupt nicht der aktuellen Regierung zu schieben kann (außer sie regiert schon sehr lange)

Wenn es in 2,3 Jahren mit der CDU "besser" ist als jetzt, denkst du es liegt an der CDU und nicht etwa an den Reformen der SPD?

Ich bin kein Verfechter einer Partei, ich wähle das kleinere Übel, aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man alle Jahre wieder eine andere Partei wählen kann. Man hat doch auch eine gewisse Übereinstimmung mit den gesellschaftlichen/moralischen Ideen einer Partei?!


----------



## faZe (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Versteh ich auch nicht, dass manche nicht wählen gehen... ok wenn man TV Total Umfragen anschaut, sieht man, dass 80% der Jugendlichen gar keinen Plan von irgendwas haben, bei denen ist es besser, wenn sie zu Hause bleiben. Aber wenn ich 18 bin, schenk ich meine Stimme der NPD.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich 18 bin, schenk ich meine Stimme der NPD.




Heute in der Schule ne CD geschenkt bekommen, oder wie?!


----------



## schrammelvatti (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich auch nicht, dass manche nicht wählen gehen... ok wenn man TV Total Umfragen anschaut, sieht man, dass 80% der Jugendlichen gar keinen Plan von irgendwas haben, bei denen ist es besser, wenn sie zu Hause bleiben. Aber wenn ich 18 bin, schenk ich meine Stimme der NPD.



was glaubst du denn was die jugendlichen machen die "keinen plan haben".bei den repräsentativen umfragen von tv total   
die wählen auch NPD.und da sag ich nur


----------



## Atropa (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				TheChicky am 12.09.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat versprochen:
> 
> - die Arbeitslosigkeit um die Hälfte zu senken --> sie ist gestiegen
> - Bürokratie abzubauen --> sie ist gestiegen und zwar massiv, ich weiß wovon ich rede
> ...


Und die "anderen" werden es besser machen ?!



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich auch nicht, dass manche nicht wählen gehen... ok wenn man TV Total Umfragen anschaut, sieht man, dass 80% der Jugendlichen gar keinen Plan von irgendwas haben, bei denen ist es besser, wenn sie zu Hause bleiben. Aber wenn ich 18 bin, schenk ich meine Stimme der NPD.


Sorry, aber das ist doch einfach nur dumm, selbst wenn dies nur aus "Protest" geschehen sollte. Also bevor ich dieser braunen Kotze meine Stimmen geben müsste, würde ich mir wohl den Stimmzettel rektal einführen.


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 12.09.2005 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quellen zu den korrekten Arbeitslosenzahlen:  Wirtschaftswoche, Der Spiegel, Internetseite des Bürgerkonvent, Stern, etc.
Was war Deiner Ansicht nach Deutschland nach dem 2.Weltkrieg ?


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Du verstehst z.B. nicht, dass die Ökosteuer nichts schlechtes ist (und die CDU die nicht nach der Wahl abschaffen wird)
Oder dass es kein Universalkonzept für die Politik gibt.
Oder dass man die Wirtschaftslage wenn überhaupt nicht der aktuellen Regierung zu schieben kann (außer sie regiert schon sehr lange)

Wenn es in 2,3 Jahren mit der CDU "besser" ist als jetzt, denkst du es liegt an der CDU und nicht etwa an den Reformen der SPD?

Ich bin kein Verfechter einer Partei, ich wähle das kleinere Übel, aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man alle Jahre wieder eine andere Partei wählen kann. Man hat doch auch eine gewisse Übereinstimmung mit den gesellschaftlichen/moralischen Ideen einer Partei?! [/quote]
[/quote]

Die Ökosteuer finde ich auch nicht sooo übel. Aber das steht auch nicht zur Debatte.
Was die Konjunkturzyklen angeht und ihre Reaktion auf postpolitische Auswirkungen kann ich nur sagen, dass man selbstverständlich die Ursachen für bestimmte "Verbesserungen" analysieren muss. Aber die SPD hat doch gar nix gemacht - was soll also in 2-3 Jahren besser laufen und Rot-Grün gutgeschrieben werden ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Die SPD musste aber das ausbaden, was der Herr Kohl vorher 16 Jahre lang verbockt hatte


----------



## TheChicky (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Atropa am 12.09.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 12.09.2005 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gib ihnen ne Chance..!


----------



## faZe (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute in der Schule ne CD geschenkt bekommen, oder wie?!



Nö, aber wenn man nicht - wie leider die meisten anderen - mit Vorurteilen (die wahrlich leider auch oft bestätigt werden) auf die Partei zugeht und sich unvoreingenommen das Wahlprogramm durchliest, wird man von vielen Punkten überzeugt.
Z.B. weniger Gelder in die EU zu pumpen, oder mehr Kindergeld, damit sich Kinder kriegen wieder "lohnt"... Saisonarbeitskräfte und Arbeiter mit ausländischem Wohnsitz würden den deutschen ihren Job überlassen... 

Die meisten denken allerdings "scheiss nazis, sind die dumm, wer die wählt is dumm, braune kotze"... Natürlich haben die, genau wie andere, auch schlechte Punkte. Aber statt sich objektiv zu informieren, direkt immer Vorurteile statt Argumenten!


----------



## TheChicky (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.09.2005 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die SPD musste aber das ausbaden, was der Herr Kohl vorher 16 Jahre lang verbockt hatte



Du meinst die Wiedervereinigung die mal eben ein Billiönchen Talerchen gekostet hat?  Wo hätt der Kohl die herzaubern sollen? Halt, unter der SPD hätts ja eine Wiedervereinigung gar nicht gegeben...


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.09.2005 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die SPD musste aber das ausbaden, was der Herr Kohl vorher 16 Jahre lang verbockt hatte



Mag sein, dass die Kohl-Regierung vieles falsch gemacht hat. Ausgebadet hat die SPD aber nix, da sie einfach keine echte Reformen gemacht hat. Nur leere Versprechungen.
Die Politiker, egal welcher Partei angehörig, sollten einfach mal wieder was für das Volk tun. Und nicht immer gegen das sein was die anderen umsetzen wollen - egal ob es was bringt oder nicht.
Die jetzige Regierung hat versagt - also kann man sie nicht wiederwählen. Und so war das auch schon vor 3 Jahren - aber die Flut hat den Gerhard gerettet.
Der lächelt schon wieder über den Bildschirm in der ARD.
Mann, Mann, Mann !!! Ist das ein Lügebeutel ! Der Mann ist nur Schein und kann schönreden dass Dir die Ohren klingeln ....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ökosteuer finde ich auch nicht sooo übel. Aber das steht auch nicht zur Debatte.
> Was die Konjunkturzyklen angeht und ihre Reaktion auf postpolitische Auswirkungen kann ich nur sagen, dass man selbstverständlich die Ursachen für bestimmte "Verbesserungen" analysieren muss. Aber die SPD hat doch gar nix gemacht - was soll also in 2-3 Jahren besser laufen und Rot-Grün gutgeschrieben werden ?



Die Ökosteuer hab ich auch nur aufgeführt, weil du sie (negativ) erwähnt hast


> und 2,50 € Benzin Trittin kam nichts. [...] beim Grünen-Ziel den Sprit auf 2,50 € zu erhöhen bleibt man auf Kurs. Ist ja auch egal da Herr Jürgen Trittin ja mit dem 500er Mercedes chauffiert wird. Und wer zahlt den Sprit: ihr und ich !!




Zum 2. Punkt: Reformen wirken nicht sofort, wie auch bei schlechten Entscheidungen in der Politik spürt man die Auswirkungen erst nach einer gewissen Zeit.


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann lies mal auch die anderen Parteiprogramme. Hier können Dir auch die Liberalen weiterhelfen. Und die sind das kleinere Übel !!!
...NPD - sowas ....


----------



## Herr-Sengele (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Was war Deiner Ansicht nach Deutschland nach dem 2.Weltkrieg ?



Kaputt, und genau das war einer der Hauptgründe für das Wirtschafttswunder. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das es vor Adenauer kam sondern während dessen und nicht wie von dir (oder wars der andere?) behauptet danach. Danach sah es halt ähnlich aus wie 1998 weil der Herr Adenauer den Leute alles versprochen hat und mit Geldgeschenken nur so um sich geworfen hat nur um wiedergewählt zu werden.
Und das das Wunder kam, daran hatte Adenauer mit Sicherheit den geringsten Anteil. Das hängt vielmehr mit dem Abtransport der veralteten Infrastruktur nach Frankreich zusammen und der Hilfe der USA die uns als Schutzwall gegen den Osten brauchten. Adenauer hatte da wenig mit zu tun, war ein fast glücklicher Zufall dass er dadurch jetzt immer ausgezeichnet wird, ähnlich wie Kohl jetzt mit der Einheit...
Aber wie gesagt, hier gehts um heute, nicht um früher. Ich wollte da nur etwas mit dem Einsetzen des Wirtschaftswunders klarstellen.


gruß,


----------



## Atropa (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich haben die, genau wie andere, auch schlechte Punkte.


Das hast du aber jetzt schön gesagt........der Verfassungschutz überwacht die NPD ja sicher auch nur so zum Spass.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.09.2005 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die SPD musste aber das ausbaden, was der Herr Kohl vorher 16 Jahre lang verbockt hatte


Tut mir leid, das ist mir zu einfach! In 7 Jahren kann man ne ganze Menge bewirken und reformieren. DIe SPD hat auch vieles richtig gemacht, aber bei etlichen Dingen halbherzig "rumgestochert" (ich sag nur mal Bürokratieabbaukommission - stimmt zwar,die müssen gegen jede Menge Lobby kämpfen; aber daß es auch besser geht,zeigt z.B. Holland.) Viele politische Entscheidungen waren widersprüchlich oder paßten in kein Gesamtkonzept, der Wirtschaft wurden unnötig viele  Steine in den Weg gelegt. Ich erinnere nur mal an die legendäre Feldhamsteruntersuchung der Grünen-nach 2 Jahren wurde festgestellt, daß es rings um die Gewerbefläche noch genug Feldhamster gibt.)  Und das Schlimmste; es sind keine wesentlichen Impulse in Sicht -alles bleibt beim Alten, das jährliche 40 MRD € Haushaltsloch wird schöngerechnet, wie auch der Absturz des Arbeitsmarktes und die ständig steigenden Firmeninsolvenzen.


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 12.09.2005 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar wirkt sich das nicht sofort aus. Das musst Du mir nicht erzählen. Aber was hat Rot-Grün denn für den Wirtschaftsaufschwung getan ???
Warum läuft unsere Binnenkonjunktur nicht ?
Warum gibt es immer mehr Arbeitslose ?
Wegen Helmut Kohl ????    
Schon mal was von Volkwirtschaft gehört ? Lies mal ein paar Bücher darüber...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr Kindergeld, weniger Steuern, das klingt immer toll, aber in solchen Wahlprogrammen steht nie woher man das Geld nehmen soll (und bestimmt nicht durch weniger Einzahlungen in die EU, wir können die EU auch gleich abschaffen..)

Das mit dem ausländischen Wohnsitz musst du noch mal erläutern, hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden was gemeint ist/was die NPD machen will.



Und es sind keine Vorurteile gegen die NPD, die NPD ist nun mal einfach rassistisch und sind Nazis mit Anzügen, die auch in engem Kontakt mit den Neonazi-Schlägertrupps stehen.
Dass die nicht verboten sind ist eh blanker Hohn.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar wirkt sich das nicht sofort aus. Das musst Du mir nicht erzählen. Aber was hat Rot-Grün denn für den Wirtschaftsaufschwung getan ???
> Warum läuft unsere Binnenkonjunktur nicht ?
> Warum gibt es immer mehr Arbeitslose ?
> Wegen Helmut Kohl ????
> Schon mal was von Volkwirtschaft gehört ? Lies mal ein paar Bücher darüber...



Weil die Politik nur Rahmenbedingungen für eine Wirtschaft stellt.
Wenn unsere Firmen mehr im Ausland investieren und die Arbeitsplätze verlegen kann keine Partei etwas dagegen tun.

Ich denke keiner von uns will das Lohn/Arbeitsniveau von z.B. China hier haben oder? Dazu noch alle Umweltschutzgesetze abschaffen, damit die Industrie billiger produzieren kann etc...


----------



## Kaeksch (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> faZe am 12.09.2005 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bla bla 
Und DIE LINKE hat sicher keine gewaltbereiten vermummten Vollidioten im Hintergrund oder was?
Sicher gibts in der NPD Altnazis. In der Linken gibts aber scheiss Kommunisten. Nen bischen Nationalbewusstsein hat noch nie geschadet. Aber in unserem tollen Deutschland ist es ja verpöhnt sowas zu sagen. Traurig traurig was aus dieser Gesellschaft geworden ist.
Mal gespannt was hier jetz so für bla bla Antworten kommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Kaeksch am 12.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bla bla
> Und DIE LINKE hat sicher keine gewaltbereiten vermummten Vollidioten im Hintergrund oder was?


mit Sicherheit keine organisierten bzw. dass die von der Partei befehligt werden. Außerdem würde das die NPD nicht besser machen...


> Sicher gibts in der NPD Altnazis. In der Linken gibts aber scheiss Kommunisten.


Selbst wenn, sagt keiner dass du PDS wählen sollst. Wie wäre es mit NICHT-Radikal. Nur ist die NPD NOCH schlimmer und besser im Bauernfangen als die linken.



> Nen bischen Nationalbewusstsein hat noch nie geschadet.


Da sagt mein Geschichtsbuch etwas anderes...  



> Aber in unserem tollen Deutschland ist es ja verpöhnt sowas zu sagen. Traurig traurig was aus dieser Gesellschaft geworden ist.


Ich wüsste nicht wozu man Patriotismus/Nationalstolz braucht. Ich bin froh, dass wir z.B. nicht so Land-geil sind wie die Amis.



> Mal gespannt was hier jetz so für bla bla Antworten kommen.


blabla kommt nur von der NPD und dem anderen Gesocks


----------



## ich98 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

@Kaeksch kein Kommentar

@alle die meinen die SPD sie garnicht schuld das es Deutschland so schlecht geht und die glauben, dass Schröder, der so tut als hätte er nicht 7 Jahre regiert, jetzt plötzlich alles besser macht, nur weil wieder viel verspricht.

Tut euch einen Gefallen und glaubt doch den Unsinn nicht.
Er und seine Patei hatte, ganze 7 (!) Jahre Zeit, um seine ganzen Versprechen, Wüsche und Visionen umzusetzen, was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja.

Und macht es euch nicht so einfach und schiebt die Schuld euerer Fehler auf die Regierung vor 1998. 
Zusätzlich versucht ja Rot/Grün Pläne, besonders der Kirchhoff Modell, so darzustellen, als hätte jeder Bürger einen Nachteil davon und es sei der größte Unsinn, das fällt ziemlich leicht, da man dann nichts neues vorbringen muss und den Bürger, der nicht weiß wie das Modell funktioniert leicht verarschen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Atropa (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Kaeksch am 12.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal gespannt was hier jetz so für bla bla Antworten kommen.


Dazu hast du doch schon die beste Vorlage gebracht, abgesehen davon ist das hier keine "Links ist besser als Rechts" Diskussion, sondern eine Feststellung, dass sich die NPD eben an der Grenze der Legalität bewegt, und mit ihrem Verhalten nicht dem Land dienlich ist, im Gegenteil, mit ihrer weltfremden anschauung zerstört sie mehr, als das sie aufbauen könnte.


----------



## faZe (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Kaeksch am 12.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nen bischen Nationalbewusstsein hat noch nie geschadet. Aber in unserem tollen Deutschland ist es ja verpöhnt sowas zu sagen.



Ich bin stolz Amerikaner zu sein -> wayne?!
Ich bin stolz Deutscher zu sein -> ROFL OMFG!!11!ßß1ß1ß?!?! SCHEISS NAZI ALTER AB IN DIE HÖLLE



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem ausländischen Wohnsitz musst du noch mal erläutern, hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden was gemeint ist/was die NPD machen will.



Ganz einfach: Jobs in Deutschland an deutsche Staatsbürger vermitteln, anstatt ausländische Billigarbeitskräfte zuzulassen.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> blabla kommt nur von der NPD und dem anderen Gesocks



Und das TV-Duell war kein bla bla um den heissen Brei...?
Merkels Antwort auf "Wie schätzen sie Bushs Verhalten in dieser Krisensituation ein?" sollte in die Geschichte eingehen... lachhaft
Jaja, bloß nichts falsches sagen, sonst ist die achso-gute Freundschaft mit den Amis ja kaputt! Schön aufpassen!

Btw: die CDU hat bei dieser CD-Aktion 'ne Gegenaktion gestartet: wer die CD in den Müll wirft, bekommt 'nen Gutschein für irgendetwas...
Interessiert wirklich keinen, oder? Stellt euch mal vor, die NPD würde etwas derartiges machen.... BOAH SCHEISS NAZIS WAS BILDEN DIE SICH EIN OMG VERBIETEN!111

n8


----------



## JohnCarpenter (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Politik nur Rahmenbedingungen für eine Wirtschaft stellt.
> Wenn unsere Firmen mehr im Ausland investieren und die Arbeitsplätze verlegen kann keine Partei etwas dagegen tun.
> 
> Ich denke keiner von uns will das Lohn/Arbeitsniveau von z.B. China hier haben oder? Dazu noch alle Umweltschutzgesetze abschaffen, damit die Industrie billiger produzieren kann etc...


Prinzipiell richtig. Man muß aber fragen dürfen, ob es sein muß, daß ein Firmengründer z.T. dutzende von Genehmigungen für unspektakuläre Fertigungsstätten einholen muß. Kam kürzlich so ne Reportage, wo einer in ne ehemalige US-Kaserne einziehen wollte. Der brauchte 6 Genehmigungen ,z.B. eine Neugenehmigung der Kantine, da diese ja jetzt zivil und nicht mehr militärisch genutzt würde. Ach ja, ein Bach war auch zufällig in der Nähe. Da wird jetzt monatlich über 2 Jahre die Wassertemperatur gemessen, um eine Erhöhung auszuschließen (daß er irgendwas einleiten würde, wurde nicht gesagt). Und mit den Lohnkosten können und müssen wir zumindest mit den direkten europäischen Nachbarn konkurrieren und das heißt halt,Lohnnebenkosten möglichst runter. Auch bei den europaweit geltenden Umwelt- und Arbeitsschutzgesetzen, die ,wenn  eingehalten, schon auf einem sehr hohen Niveau sind hat / wollte die Regierung oft noch gerne was draufsatteln. Das sind alles Standortnachteile, die durch richtige politische Entscheidungen vermeidbar wären.


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Quellen zu den korrekten Arbeitslosenzahlen:  Wirtschaftswoche, Der Spiegel, Internetseite des Bürgerkonvent, Stern, etc.



Quellen für die offiziellen Arbeitslosenzahlen kenn ich zur Genüge. Ich habe aber nach einer glaubwürdigen (!) Quelle für deine Zahl von neun Millionen gefragt (grad eben hat Westerwelle von 6-7 Millionen erzählt).



> Was war Deiner Ansicht nach Deutschland nach dem 2.Weltkrieg ?



Deutschland war völlig am Boden...
...Aber immer noch meilenweit vom Status eines Entwicklungslandes entfernt.
Was macht Entwicklungsländer unter anderem aus?
Entwicklungsländer haben eine katastrophale Gesundheitsversorgung (wenig Ärzte, geringe Lebenserwartung, hohe Kindersterblichkeit), einen miserablen Bildungsstand (sehr hohe Analphabetenrate [besonders unter Frauen], geringer Anteil an Uniabsolventen, kaum speziell ausgebildete Facharbeiter), quasi nicht vorhandene Infrastruktur.
Das waren mal ein paar Beispiele.
Zur gesundheitlichen Versorgung (die besonders 1945/56 sicherlich verhältnismäßig schlecht war) hab ich keine Zahlen. Aber die war vor dem Krieg und größtenteils auch während des Krieges sehr in Ordnung.
Der Bildungsstand der Deutschen war sicherlich sehr gut! Die Analphabetenquote war gering, auch Frauen gingen zur Schule, wir hatten viele ausgebildete Facharbeiter (sind natürlich auch sehr viele im Krieg gefallen). Gerade dieser Punkt ist wichtig! Im Gegensatz zu Entwicklungsläner hatte Deutschland einen Bildungsstand, der den Aufbau verschiedenster Industrien (vor allem aber wissensintensive Industrie und durch das vorhandene Fachwissen auch qualitativ hochwertige) ermöglichte.
Die Infrastruktur war natürlich stark zerstört, aber teilweise noch vorhanden und brauchbar. In den Besatzungszonen der UdSSR und Frankreichs wurde da allerdings stark demontiert. Hitler's Autobahnen haben ja teilweise bis heute gehalten (die Autobahn von Berlin von Prenzlau z.B., die ist inzwischen erneuert, glaube ich).  Entwicklungsländer dagegen kaum Eisenbahnen. Die Straßen gleichen oft genug eher Trampelpfaden. Von Autobahnen mal ganz zu schweigen. Pro Land gibt es vielleicht einen kleinen Flughafen, der aber natürlich kaum an die modernen Flughäfen heranreicht.
Deutschland hatte da völlig andere Voraussetzungen, das kann man nicht mit Entwicklungsländern vergleichen.
Und nicht zuletzt war es im politischen und wirtschaftlichen Interesse der USA und Großbritanniens, dass Deutschland wieder ein starkes, demokratisches, kapitalistisches Land wird (Grenzland zum Sozialismus, großer, potenzieller Absatzmarkt). Von den Entwicklungsländenr kann man all das nicht behaupten.


----------



## Atropa (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 12.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was das ganze mit der NPD zu tun hat, musst du jetzt noch aber bitte erklären. Darf man nicht auf sein Land stolz sein, und dabei CDU oder SPD wählen ?! 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese ganze Natinalstolzgeschichte eh total albern finde, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

@ich98
Absolut geile Antwort ! Stimme Dir voll zu !


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				faZe am 12.09.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin stolz Amerikaner zu sein -> wayne?!
> Ich bin stolz Deutscher zu sein -> ROFL OMFG!!11!ßß1ß1ß?!?! SCHEISS NAZI ALTER AB IN DIE HÖLLE


warum soll man darauf stolz sein (und wozu?)? Hast du was dafür gemacht, dass du deutscher bist? Und findest du den Patriotismus der Amis etwa gut?!




> Ganz einfach: Jobs in Deutschland an deutsche Staatsbürger vermitteln, anstatt ausländische Billigarbeitskräfte zuzulassen.


Achso, Ausländer raus, sagt es doch gleich..
Imo reicht aber ein Mindestlohn als Lösung schon aus.
Außerdem Bsp. Spargelstecher: Die Landwirte nehmen lieber Ausländer, weil diese besser arbeiten. Die Arbeitslosen die ihnen geschickt wurden hatten keinen Bock auf diese (zugegeben schwere) Arbeit und meldeten sich oft krank. Dazu sind die Ausländer schneller und gründlicher gewesen.
Und nur einen Saisonjob will wohl eh kein Deutscher...




> Btw: die CDU hat bei dieser CD-Aktion 'ne Gegenaktion gestartet: wer die CD in den Müll wirft, bekommt 'nen Gutschein für irgendetwas...
> Interessiert wirklich keinen, oder? Stellt euch mal vor, die NPD würde etwas derartiges machen.... BOAH SCHEISS NAZIS WAS BILDEN DIE SICH EIN OMG VERBIETEN!111
> 
> n8



Ich fände es klasse, wenn die NPD ihre eigenen CD´s ("sterben für das Reich" usw. ) in den Müll schmeißen würden...
Zumal KEINE andere Partei an Schulen Bauerfängerei betreibt, imo sogar verboten.


----------



## faZe (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Atropa am 12.09.2005 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Was das ganze mit der NPD zu tun hat, musst du jetzt noch aber bitte erklären. Darf man nicht auf sein Land stolz sein, und dabei CDU oder SPD wählen ?!
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese ganze Natinalstolzgeschichte eh total albern finde, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Da gibt es nichts zu erklären, da ich nie erwähnt habe, dass das etwas mit NPD zu tun hat. Klar kann man auch auf sein Land stolz sein und andere Parteien wählen. 
War nur ein Beispiel auf Kaeksch bezogen... und zwar insofern, dass es hier verpöhnt ist, so etwas zu sagen.

Solidus_Dave: Sorry, ich weiss gar nicht, was auf der CD drauf ist. Interessier ich mich nicht für, aber ist in der Tat übertrieben solche Aktionen mit solchen (angeblich...) derben Inhalten zu machen...

Ich kann erzählen soviel ich will, die Vorurteile verhindern jegliches, wenn auch nur minderes, Verständnis...


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 12.09.2005 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nana, die offizielle Zahl liegt doch immer noch unter 5 Millionen !!!   
Was verstehst Du unter "glaubwürdig" ??? Wer ist denn heute noch glaubwürdig ?   
Ansonsten:  Geschichte "sehr gut", Politik "befriedigend", Thema "verfehlt"


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Kaeksch am 12.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bla bla
> Und DIE LINKE hat sicher keine gewaltbereiten vermummten Vollidioten im Hintergrund oder was?
> Sicher gibts in der NPD Altnazis. In der Linken gibts aber scheiss Kommunisten. Nen bischen Nationalbewusstsein hat noch nie geschadet. Aber in unserem tollen Deutschland ist es ja verpöhnt sowas zu sagen. Traurig traurig was aus dieser Gesellschaft geworden ist.
> Mal gespannt was hier jetz so für bla bla Antworten kommen.



Mit Sicherheit gibt es auch gewaltbereite Linksradikale. Aber die treten auch nicht öffentlich für die Linke/PDS ein. Und vor allem ist es auch nicht umgekehrt.

Ich hab nix gegen ein bisschen (!) Nationalbewusstsein, aber die NPD ist keine Partei, die an einer friedliche Welt interessiert ist. Und das geht nicht.



			
				ich98 am 12.09.2005 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kaeksch kein Kommentar
> 
> @alle die meinen die SPD sie garnicht schuld das es Deutschland so schlecht geht und die glauben, dass Schröder, der so tut als hätte er nicht 7 Jahre regiert, jetzt plötzlich alles besser macht, nur weil wieder viel verspricht.
> 
> ...



Tu ich nicht. Ich bin selbst der Meinung, dass die SPD bei weitem nicht alles richtig gemacht hat.
Aber tu du bitte nicht so, als wäre Rot/Grün allein an der Misere Schuld.



> Zusätzlich versucht ja Rot/Grün Pläne, besonders der Kirchhoff Modell, so darzustellen, als hätte jeder Bürger einen Nachteil davon und es sei der größte Unsinn, das fällt ziemlich leicht, da man dann nichts neues vorbringen muss und den Bürger, der nicht weiß wie das Modell funktioniert leicht verarschen kann.
> 
> Gruß



Ich finde die Idee ja sehr interessant, das deutsche Steuergeflecht derart zu vereinfachen. Aber dann zeig mir doch mal bitte Rechenbeispiele, in denen diese angeblich gerechte Verteilung gezeigt wird. Der Spiegel fällt flach, dessen Rechnung war nämlich falsch (haben sie auch selbst zugegeben).
Und Schröder's Kritik ist auch durchaus berechtigt. Etwas überzogen vielleicht, aber es ist nunmal Wahlkampf.
Kirchhof will die Steuerfreiheit von Nächten, Wochenende und Feiertagen und die Pendlerpauschale streichen. Das sind Dinge, die doch vor allem den Mittelstand und die Menschen darunter massiv treffen! Eine kleine bis mittlere Reduzierung würde ich vielleicht in Ordnung finden, aber eine völlige Abschaffung ist imho der falsche Weg.

Schröder vorzuwerfen, Visionen und Versprechungen generell nicht einzuhalten, ist scheinheilig. Meine Lieblingsbeispiele sind immer Ökosteuer und Eigenheimzulage. Bei der Einführung der Ökosteuer wurde wochenlang wüst geschimpt. Und heute? Die Ökosteuer soll beibehalten werden. Sie soll nicht mal reduziert werden.
Als Eichel vorschlug, die Eigenheimzulage abzuschaffen, wurde wieder gemeckert und geschimpft? Inzwischen befindet sich dieser Punkt auch im CDU-Wahlprogramm.


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> nana, die offizielle Zahl liegt doch immer noch unter 5 Millionen !!!
> Was verstehst Du unter "glaubwürdig" ??? Wer ist denn heute noch glaubwürdig ?
> Ansonsten:  Geschichte "sehr gut", Politik "befriedigend", Thema "verfehlt"



Oh, wie ich diese Klugscheisser-Beiträge liebe.
Ich weiß, dass die offizielle Arbeitslosenzahl knapp fünf Millionen beträgt. Und ich will jetzt von dir einfach eine Quelle haben (mit glaubwürdig meine ich eine halbwegs neutrale Position einnimmt), wo von diesen neuen Millionen geredet wird. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## schrammelvatti (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

@faze
ich weiss nich aber deine argumentation lässt irgendwie nich auf ein sehr hohes niveau schließen.wenn du dir vielleicht mal die zeit nehmen würdest dich ernsthaft mit der npd zu beschäftigen wirst du vielleicht (aber nur ganz vielleicht) erkenne wie menschenverachtet die "politik" der npd ist.
achja: wer keine keine schulhof-cd bekommen hat heute (ich leider nich, erstens geben die mir sicher eh keine weil ich nich so aussehe als würde ich für die ein mögliches opfer sein, zweites zu alt bin und drittens nich inner schule wahr wegen musterung + kriegsdienstverweigerung) kann sie sich auf der seite der npd runterladen.und vielleicht auch mal auf den text achten.wer dann immer noch meint die npd sei voll ok hat wirklich bei seiner geburt kein gehirn bekommen.


----------



## ich98 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 12.09.2005 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach ich nicht, ich finde es nur ziemlich unklug und ungerechtfertig, das die SPD ihre Mitschuld zu großem Teil auf die CDU schiebt, die ja 16 Jahre voher regiert hat, 





> > Zusätzlich versucht ja Rot/Grün Pläne, besonders der Kirchhoff Modell, so darzustellen, als hätte jeder Bürger einen Nachteil davon und es sei der größte Unsinn, das fällt ziemlich leicht, da man dann nichts neues vorbringen muss und den Bürger, der nicht weiß wie das Modell funktioniert leicht verarschen kann.
> >
> > Gruß
> 
> ...


mittlerweile hat sich die Union  zu Recht wieder von ihm distanziert, da sein Modell noch Fehler und Probleme beinhaltet. Ich hoffe ja die werden verbessert.
Da durch eine Besteuerung der Nachtarbeit viele Arbeiter z.B.: in Zeitungsdrucker stark belastet werden. 


> Schröder vorzuwerfen, Visionen und Versprechungen generell nicht einzuhalten, ist scheinheilig.


Warum ist das "scheinheilig? Warum sollte ich einem Mann trauen, der schon in den letzten beiden Wahlkämpfen eine Menge erzählt hat und nach dem Wahlsieg haben die erst einmal ganz andere Dinge durchgesetzt. 



> Meine Lieblingsbeispiele sind immer Ökosteuer und Eigenheimzulage. Bei der Einführung der Ökosteuer wurde wochenlang wüst geschimpt. Und heute? Die Ökosteuer soll beibehalten werden. Sie soll nicht mal reduziert werden.
> Als Eichel vorschlug, die Eigenheimzulage abzuschaffen, wurde wieder gemeckert und geschimpft? Inzwischen befindet sich dieser Punkt auch im CDU-Wahlprogramm.



Die SPD hat ja nicht alles falsch gemacht, also warum soll man es nicht übernehmen? Leider überwiegt das Gesamtergebnis und das ist magelhaft.

Alles in allem wählt man ja die Partei, die insgesamt das besste Paket hat, keine Partei hat es bis zum heutigen Tag geschafft ein perfekter Programm aufzustellen, was für jeden Bürger nur Vorsteile bringt.


----------



## ich98 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, wie ich diese Klugscheisser-Beiträge liebe.
> Ich weiß, dass die offizielle Arbeitslosenzahl knapp fünf Millionen beträgt. Und ich will jetzt von dir einfach eine Quelle haben (mit glaubwürdig meine ich eine halbwegs neutrale Position einnimmt), wo von diesen neuen Millionen geredet wird. Wo ist das Problem?



5 Mio   

Das sind nur die Arbeitlosen, die noch nicht in Sozialhilfe beziehen, wenn man die auch nocht mit zählt, haben ca. 8-9Mio


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 12.09.2005 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau diese Zahl habe ich auch genannt. Mit mehreren Quellen.
@Rinderteufel: klugscheisserisch ist wohl eher Dein Beitrag, da einige neutrale Quellen dabei waren, wenn man in der heutigen Medienlandschaft überhaupt noch von neutral reden kann.
Welche Quellen sind für Dich neutral ? Bitte nenne sie mir !


----------



## Ping2 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Also die 31,8% , die die SPD wählen wollen, sollten sich das noch mal gut überlegen.
Ich meine, ihr wollt doch nicht (indirekt versteht sich) den Schröder wieder wählen, wo dem noch nicht mal seine eigene Partei vertraut...

PIng2


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 12.09.2005 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red ich hier gegen eine Wand?
Ich hab doch gesagt, dass die offizielle Arbeitslosenzahl fünf Millionen beträgt. Das mehr Menschen ohne Arbeit sind, steht wohl außer  Frage. Ich will doch nur eine gottverdammte Quelle für eure 8-9 Millionen haben. Denn solche Zahlen hab ich in dem Zusammenhang noch nie gelesen.
@Accelerator: Ja, die oben genannten mein ich unter anderem. Wollte halt nur nich, dass ich dann 'ne Webseite der jungen Union oder so als Quelle bekomme. 
Nur hab ich eben z.B. im Spiegel noch nie von eigentlich 8-9 Millionen Arbeitslosen gelesen. Ich will doch nur einen Artikel (=Quelle) haben, wo ich das mal nachlesen kann.  Hab mich aber oben etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Sorry!



			
				ich98 am 12.09.2005 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> mittlerweile hat sich die Union  zu Recht wieder von ihm distanziert, da sein Modell noch Fehler und Probleme beinhaltet. Ich hoffe ja die werden verbessert.



Aber was soll ich von dem Mann halten, wenn sich inzwischen selbst die CDU von ihm distanziert und stattdessen Merz, für den Kirchhof ja quasi Ersatz sein sollte, wieder in die Öffentlichkeit geschoben wird?


----------



## ich98 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Red ich hier gegen eine Wand?
> Ich hab doch gesagt, dass die offizielle Arbeitslosenzahl fünf Millionen beträgt. Das mehr Menschen ohne Arbeit sind, steht wohl außer  Frage. Ich will doch nur eine gottverdammte Quelle für eure 8-9 Millionen haben. Denn solche Zahlen hab ich in dem Zusammenhang noch nie gelesen.
> @Accelerator: Ja, die oben genannten mein ich unter anderem. Wollte halt nur nich, dass ich dann 'ne Webseite der jungen Union oder so als Quelle bekomme.
> Nur hab ich eben z.B. im Spiegel noch nie von eigentlich 8-9 Millionen Arbeitslosen gelesen. Ich will doch nur einen Artikel (=Quelle) haben, wo ich das mal nachlesen kann.  Hab mich aber oben etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Sorry!


So erstmal die normalen Arbeitslose: http://www.destatis.de/indicators/d/arb110ad.htm
Sozielhilfeempfänger: http://www.vdk.de/perl/CMS_Page.cgi?ID=de9325&SID=gcNKVH4bVvuMFF36EZpGgIDI94O6mg
Also macht zusammen knapp 8 Mio.


			
				Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 12.09.2005 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, das ist die Preisfrage, ist Kirchhoff ein Genie oder doch eine kurze Lichtgestalt, dessen Plan doch nicht gut durchdacht war/ist.


----------



## Accelerator (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Ping2 am 12.09.2005 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 31,8% , die die SPD wählen wollen, sollten sich das noch mal gut überlegen.
> Ich meine, ihr wollt doch nicht (indirekt versteht sich) den Schröder wieder wählen, wo dem noch nicht mal seine eigene Partei vertraut...
> 
> PIng2



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Seit ihr (die 31,8 mit der momentanen Situation zufrieden ? Hat keiner von Euch Angst um seinen Arbeitsplatz, wenn Ihr denn einen habt ? Von Arbeitslosen und Unternehmern brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden ...


----------



## archwizard80 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 12.09.2005 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 12.09.2005 22:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


> Tja, das ist die Preisfrage, ist Kirchhoff ein Genie oder doch eine kurze Lichtgestalt, dessen Plan doch nicht gut durchdacht war/ist.



Jeder der sich ernsthaft mit dem Kirchhoffschen Modell beschäftigt hat, weiß das es dafür eines gewaltigen Kraftakts bedarf. Dazu braucht es den Ruck, den schon Bundespräsident Herzog gefordert hat und der dann doch nicht kam (die Älteren unter uns werden sich erinnern). Nun wird von RotGrün bei jeder Gelegenheit die Krankenschwester angeführt, der es ja ach so schlecht gehen wird, wenn Kirchhoff kommt. Da hat man sich bei der CDU wohl gedacht: "Rudern wir schnell ein wenig zurück, so schnell kriegen wir das _Schichtzulagengespenst _ nicht mehr weg" Dazu: Erstmal ist Kirchhoff ein Stufenmodell mit 15/20/25% bedingt durch die hohen Grundfreibeträge. Die Steuerbefreiung von Schichtzulagen ist ungerecht. Denn alle Steuerzahler müssen die Schichtzulagen per Zwangsumlage mitfinanzieren. Wenn der Staat sich genötigt fühlt Schichtzulagen steuerfrei zu stellen, damit der Lohn gerecht ist, dann dreht man an der falschen Schraube. Die Zulagen müssen entsprechend vom Arbeitgeber erhöht werden, denn der Lohn ist ja scheinbar ungerecht. Es kann aber nicht sein, dass die Arbeitgeber zu geringe Löhne zahlen und dann die Allgemeinheit dafür aufkommen muss. Wenn dadurch die Preise steigen, bitte schön. Aber ich zahl dann ja auch nur noch 25% Steuern.


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Die Umfragen werden auch immer Themen varierter


----------



## Manni24 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Da Problem dieser Wahl wird ein Zwiespalt bei vielen (eher konservativen) Wählern sein.
Will man nun die SPD abstrafen und einen Wechsel zu schwarz-gelb herbeiführen oder
entscheidet man alleinig zwischen Schröder und Merkel (im Sinne einer besseren Repräsentation/medialen Eignung)?
Genau in diesem Dilemma stecke auch ich. Da für mich die Inhalte zentral sind, werde ich klar schwarz-gelb wählen.
Die SPD und insbes. die radikalen Grünen müssen meiner Meinung nach weg. Sich nach ganzen 7 Jahren eigener Regierungszeit hinter 'alten Fehlern' der Ära Kohl zu verstecken ist blanker Hohn (warum konnten sie in Wahlkampfzeiten plötzlich viel besseres versprechen, was doch nie eintrat?).
http://www.leere-versprechen.de/
(jaja, die site is parteiisch, aber sollten die hier angegebenen Daten falsch sein, kann man sie ja ganz leicht widerlegen, oder?)
Mit vielen Dingen, die die Union fordert bin ich absolut nicht einverstanden, aber leider wird mit jeder Partei halt ein "Paket" gewählt.

Noch zum Thema "ungültige Stimmen".
Da kräht kein Hahn nach. Jeder, der mal Wahlhelfer war weiß, daß die meisten ungültigen Stimmen durch reine Dummheit und Unvermögen einiger Wähler entstehen (was man da zu sehen bekommt, ist wirklich erstaunlich!). Und es wird auch kein Bericht o.ä. erstellt, in dem festgehalten wird, daß in Wahlkreis XY 3 Leute erkennbar aus Protest Ihre Stimme absichtlich verwirkt haben.
Wer nicht wählen geht, geht nicht wählen. Solche Personen haben dann aber auch keine Legitimation, sich über irgendetwas zu beschweren, da sie nicht partizipieren wollen. 
Das Schlimme ist nur, daß eben verblendete Radikale mit hoher Warhscheinlichkeit wählen gehen (und das verzerrt dann eben das Gesamtbild). 
Die ständigen Diskussionen über die bösen Rechten ist echt zum kotzen. Wer Linksradikalen nicht ebenso entschlossen entgegentritt, ist IMO ein gesellschaftlicher wie politischer Feigling.
Ich bin NICHT gegen Gewalt von Rechts...ich bin gegen JEDE Gewalt. Oder meinen hier einige ernsthaft, daß sich ein Gewaltopfer besser fühlt, wenn es weiß, es wurde zumindest von linken Idioten verprügelt?
Ähnliches gilt für die Politik. Es muß um Sachfragen und nicht um links-rechts-Fragen gehen.

So, nun könnt Ihr loshämmern *lol*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Manni24 am 13.09.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin NICHT gegen Gewalt von Rechts...ich bin gegen JEDE Gewalt. Oder meinen hier einige ernsthaft, daß sich ein Gewaltopfer besser fühlt, wenn es weiß, es wurde zumindest von linken Idioten verprügelt?


OT:
öhm, ich bin zwar nicht links/Punk, aber die kloppen sich ja eigentlich nur mit Rechten und Polizei. Auf ersteres kann man gar nicht genug einprügeln und beide sind ja nicht gerade wehrlose Gruppen. Deshalb finde ich die Gewalt der Rechten um einiges schlimmer (Ausländer-Wohnheime/Synagogen anzünden, einzelne Personen als Gruppe zu Tode prügeln usw.).


----------



## schrammelvatti (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

ich bin grundsätzlich gegen jede art von gewalt (pazifist??ich weiss nicht   ) egal ob von links oder rechts.auch wenn ich meine politische einstellung ganz klar eher links ansiedeln würde als rechts.und ich muss Solidus_Dave voll zustimmen wenn er sagt das die gewalt die von Rechten ausgeht weitaus schlimmer ist.
heute stand bei uns erst inner zeitung das bei einem konzert was von der linkspartei veranstaltet wurde ein besucher des konzerts von einem neonazi erschossen wurde (mit einer gaspistole.ich weiss zwar nicht ob man mit einer gaspistole normalerweise erschossen werden kann, bin ja pazifist, aber aus nächster nähe wohl schon).


----------



## AdThrawn (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Also, ich kann nur an alle Mitbürger Deutschlands appellieren, zur Wahl zu gehen und ihre Stimme korrekt abzugeben.

Denn, nehmen wir doch nochmal ein Rechenbeispiel:

Es wählen 1000 Bürger: 
  350 CDU                                  35%
  350 SPD                                  35%
  100 Linksbündnis                  10%
  50 Grüne                                  5%
  50 FDP                                     5%
  30 NPD                                     3%
  70 andere                                7%

Ist die Wahlbeteiligung allerdings nur bei 60% (was viele Experten momentan erwarten) entstehen folgende Gewichtungen:
  200 CDU                                  33%
  200 SPD                                   33%
  60 Linksbündnis                    10%
  30 Grüne                                  5%
  30 FDP                                     5%
  30 NDP                                     5%
  50 andere                                 8%

Da man davon ausgehen muss, dass die NPD-Anhänger auf jeden Fall wählen gehen, und die Nichtwähler von den Stimmen der anderen Parteien abgezogen werden, folgt eine Stärkung der rechten Fraktion. Es wäre doch eine Schande, wenn es die NPD in den Bundestag schaffen würde.

Deshalb gibt es nur eins - Wählen gehen !!!!!


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				TBrain am 08.09.2005 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und wie macht man es (wenn es so ist dass ungültige Stimmen die Prozentverteilung beeinflussen)  wenn man z.B. nur sieine Zweitstimme abgeben will, die Entscheidung über das Direktmandat aber nicht beeinflussen will?
> 
> konstuiertes Beispiel: Ich bin Grünenanhänger und an einer ROT/Grün-Regierung interressiert, mein grüner Direktkandidat kat keine Chance, Rot will ich aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht wählen (z.B. weil mit der Direktkandidat nicht gefällt), schaden will ich ihr aber auch nicht. Wenn ich jetzt nur die Zweitstimme ankreuze zählt, laut Bundeswahlleiter die Erste Stimme als ungültig. Und nun? wie kann ich meine Zweitstimme abgeben ohne das Erststimmenergebnis zu beeinflussen?


Dann wähl mit der Erststimme doch Grün.

=> Es gewinnt eh ein SPD/CDSU-ler, die Stimme fließt aber in die Berechnung mit ein und ist nicht ungültig.

PS: Die PARTEI


----------



## davidian2000 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				archwizard80 am 12.09.2005 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Steuerbefreiung von Schichtzulagen ist ungerecht.



finde ich nicht.
obwohl auch ich grundsätzlich dafür bin, alle subventionen zu streichen.

im fall der nacht-, sonntag- und feiertagsschichtzulage würde aber ein gerechtigkeitsproblem auftreten. denn arbeitnehmer, die in schichten arbeiten, schaden nachweislich ihrer gesundheit. das kann jeder mal testen, indem er drei tage lang nachtschichten macht, dann einen tag frei und anschließend eine frühschicht, gefolgt von einer spätschicht. der menschliche biorhythmus ist einem jahrzehntelangen wechselschichtsystem nicht gewachsen. das äußert sich unter anderem im problem der permanenten ermüdung. man kann nicht auf dauer morgens um 6 uhr ins bett gehen und einen tag später auf grund einer frühsschicht bereits wieder um 23:00 einschlafen. 
die negativen begleiterscheinungen der jahrelangen wechselschichtarbeit führen insg. zu einer um mehrere jahre geringeren lebenserwartung im vergleich zu 07:00-15:00-jobs   
ganz zu schweigen von einem schwierigen familienleben, ins besondere für familen mit kindern...

der bescheidene finanzielle ausgleich wird steuerlich begünstigt (übrigens nicht grundsätzlich steuerfrei gestellt!), da diese jobs in bestimmten bereichen auch im sinne der allgemeinheit stehen. und nicht jeder arbeitgeber könnte die differenz im falle der vollen besteuerung finanziell übernehmen...



> Es kann aber nicht sein, dass die Arbeitgeber zu geringe Löhne zahlen und dann die Allgemeinheit dafür aufkommen muss.



der staat bzw. die länder beschäftigen doch z.b. auch feuerwehr-beamte. die nacht/feiertags/sontags arbeiten, da unglücksfälle nunmal nicht nur montags bis freitag jeweils tagsüber auftreten. 
die schichtzulag wird doch aber nur für eine auch tatsächlich geleistete arbeitsstunde zu den genannten fiesen zeiten gezahlt. denn wieso sollte ein beamter, der z.b. in der feuerwehrverwaltung sitzt, also drei wochen einen normalen tag-job hat und nur selten, vielleicht die vierte woche des monats schichten fährt, genauso viel geld verdienen wie ein feuerwehrbeamter, der fast ausschließlich in schichten arbeitet ?
wenn jetzt z.b. die schichtzuläge völlig wegfallen würde und im gegensatz dazu die löhne angehoben würden, bekämen alle gleich viel. trotz der erwähnten "schichtkrankheiten"...der dumme wär der schicht-arbeiter...


----------



## Kaeksch (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				schrammelvatti am 13.09.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin grundsätzlich gegen jede art von gewalt (pazifist??ich weiss nicht   ) egal ob von links oder rechts.auch wenn ich meine politische einstellung ganz klar eher links ansiedeln würde als rechts.und ich muss Solidus_Dave voll zustimmen wenn er sagt das die gewalt die von Rechten ausgeht weitaus schlimmer ist.
> heute stand bei uns erst inner zeitung das bei einem konzert was von der linkspartei veranstaltet wurde ein besucher des konzerts von einem neonazi erschossen wurde (mit einer gaspistole.ich weiss zwar nicht ob man mit einer gaspistole normalerweise erschossen werden kann, bin ja pazifist, aber aus nächster nähe wohl schon).



Hilfe ein Bild Opfer


----------



## Accelerator (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Also ich kann das aktuelle Ergebnis der Quickpoll-Umfrage zu den Parteien überhaupt nicht begreifen. 32% für die SPD. Was geht ab ?
Wenn Ihr am Sonntag wählen geht, dann wählt alles ausser SPD, NPD und APPD.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 13.09.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann das aktuelle Ergebnis der Quickpoll-Umfrage zu den Parteien überhaupt nicht begreifen. 32% für die SPD. Was geht ab ?
> Wenn Ihr am Sonntag wählen geht, dann wählt alles ausser SPD, NPD und APPD.


Linke/PDS auch?


----------



## Bonez (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.09.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> faZe am 12.09.2005 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na die CDU verteilt vor Schulen aber auch kräftig Zeug (Eis, Schokolade) Du weißt, keien Süßigkeiten von Onkeln in schwarzen Anzügen annehmen 



> Mein Vorschlg wäre: Legislaturperiode auf 6 Jahre ausdehnen. Die Landtagswahlen überall gleichzeitig zur Mitte der Legislaturperiode oder auch gleichzeitig mit den Bundestagswahlen abhalten lassen. Das würde imho helfen.


 Zitat von ka...:/

Das ist aus eben dem Grunde nicht so, weil dann eine Partei wie die NNSDAP (Neue Nationalsozialistische Arbeiterpartei) zu einfach an die Macht kommt. Der Bundesrat soll ja gerade verhindern, dass eine Partei mit der absoluten Mehrheit 4 Jahre gegen den Willen des Volkes schaltet und waltet! Macht auch Sinn, oder nicht?



Naja, das Problem mit Kirchhofsmodell ist doch: *Es wird nie kommen*. Im CDU Wahlprogramm steht doch was ganz anderes: Mwst  auf 18% hoch, Steuervergünstigungen streichen, Steuern runter (Eingangssteuersatz 12% und Spitzensteuersatz 39, Senkung der Arbeitlosenversicherung um 2%. Na, hab ich da mehr Geld in der Tasche? Ich glaube nicht...o_O Also warum Kirchhof ins Rennen schicken, wenn er seine "Vision" eh nicht umsetzen darf?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Bonez am 13.09.2005 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Na die CDU verteilt vor Schulen aber auch kräftig Zeug (Eis, Schokolade) Du weißt, keien Süßigkeiten von Onkeln in schwarzen Anzügen annehmen



Echt? bei uns nie 



Spoiler



vielleicht halten sich halt alle rechten Parteien nicht daran


----------



## JohnCarpenter (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				davidian2000 am 13.09.2005 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> im fall der nacht-, sonntag- und feiertagsschichtzulage würde aber ein gerechtigkeitsproblem auftreten. denn arbeitnehmer, die in schichten arbeiten, schaden nachweislich ihrer gesundheit. .....


Trotzdem hat Kirchhoff recht: Den Wert der Arbeit (und Schichtarbeit ist halt mehr Wert) regeln die Tarifparteien (das Versäumnis liegt da eher bei den Gewerkschaften). Sonst könnte ich dir ohne Probleme dutzende weitere Beispiele nennen, wo Arbeit Zulagen verdient (und die gibts ja auch in vielen Fällen in den Tarifverträgen).
Und noch ein Punkt,wo Kirchhoff recht hat: Die Verkäuferin, die bis 21:30 arbeitet, bekommt (trotz Zusatzbelastung) keinerlei Steuervergünstigung,der Schichthandwerker ne Stunde später schon.


----------



## Accelerator (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.09.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 13.09.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, klar !


----------



## MRay (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 13.09.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> davidian2000 am 13.09.2005 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, olle Verkäuferin kann auch länger...Weg mit den Ladenschlußgesetzen. Um 21:30 sind eh alle Soaps vorbei


----------



## schrammelvatti (13. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Kaeksch am 13.09.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> schrammelvatti am 13.09.2005 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut mir leid das stand in meiner lokalzeitung und da sind überregionale artikel aus der haz (hannoversche allgemeine zeitung) und die halte ich für ziemlich seriös.das einzige was ich der bild glaube sind die sport-ergebnisse   
kennst du bildblog.de?
achja wenn es dich interessiert am sonntag kam um 17:30 uhr eine interessante reportage über neonazis in brandenburg in einer kleinstadt (bad freienwalde, im übrigen partnerstadt von der stadt in der ich wohne) und ein jugendzentrum und deren konflikt mit den dort ansässigen "linken".kannste dir ja gerne mal angucken


----------



## Stadler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



> Ja, olle Verkäuferin kann auch länger...Weg mit den Ladenschlußgesetzen. Um 21:30 sind eh alle Soaps vorbei


Längere Arbeitszeiten aber nur dann, wenn du als Kassierer für ein paar Euro für die Nachtschicht angestellt wirst.  
Dir kann es doch eh egal sein, da du ja einkaufen gehen kannst, wenn andere arbeiten.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

hmm ich weiß es noch nciht was ich wähle, wir brauchen eine stärkung des mittelstands, und die sehe ich bei der SPD nicht, die grünen sind mir ein bissel zu regulativ, ob wohl ich eine okologische sichtweise begrüsse(denn es ist immerbesser vorher was gegen den schaden zu tun als hinterher) gehen mir die grünen doch zu weit/zu sehr ins menschverachtende, den wir sind nunmal menschen, die ihre umwelt gestalten.
die FDP ist mir zu stark auf die globalplayer in ihrer wirtschaftspolitik fixiert, globaleplayer sidn aber sehr wechselhaft, und eben nicht landes verbunden, und leider gottest ist unser globales wirtschaftsystem eins das von der konkurens der Länder lebt,
PDS, hingegen macht keine vernüpftige wirtschaftspolitik, ihre ansätze sind zwar gut, allerdings zu sehr theoretisch.
und die CDU, sie ist mir in dem sinne manchmal auch zu sehr antihumanistisch, in der wirtschatspolitik halten sie sich weitest bedenkt. naja

zum schuß muß ich mir selbst eingestehen das diese wahl eine bauch wahl wird, das ich nicht auf fakten hören kann sondern auf mein gefühl.
und das sagt mir das ich schröder nicht leiden kann, er macht zu viel Vettern-politik(wo bei nicht gesagt ist das es bei der CDU anders wird)

vielleicht sollte man wirklich nicht den besten wählen sondern so wählen das die schlechtesten (nach dem eigenden gewissen)nicht gewinnen


----------



## Liar (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Tendiere zur SPD. Wobei jede demokratische Partei Punkte in ihrem Programm hat, denen ich zustimme und die ich ablehne. Am besten wäre für mich eine Mischpartei, die alle positiven Punkte in sich vereint.


----------



## Ping2 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Liar am 14.09.2005 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Tendiere zur SPD. Wobei jede demokratische Partei Punkte in ihrem Programm hat, denen ich zustimme und die ich ablehne. Am besten wäre für mich eine Mischpartei, die alle positiven Punkte in sich vereint.



Wenn Du mit der Formulierung "demokratische Partei" die NPD ausschließen willst, solltest Du bedenken, dass auch die NPD eine zugelassenen, legitime, verfassungsgemäße Partei ist. Sie ist nicht verboten und hat daher auch das Recht, an dieser Wahl teilzunehmen.
Wählen muß man sie deshalb natürlich nicht (aber das gilt ja zum Glück auch für die anderen Parteien).

Ping2


----------



## Ping2 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 12.09.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping2 am 12.09.2005 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Posting ging allerdings nicht darum, was die SPD inhaltlich richtig oder falsch macht, sondern war der ironische Kommentar zu dem Verlust der Vertrauensfrage.
Entweder der Kanzler hat die Vertrauensfrage verloren, weil ihm der Bundestag nicht mehr vertraut. Dann finde ich, sollte das Volk das auch nicht mehr...
...Oder aber, das ganze war eine Farce und dann handelt es sich bei der Neuwahl um einen Verfassungsbruch ...

Ping2


----------



## Herr-Sengele (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 13.09.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann das aktuelle Ergebnis der Quickpoll-Umfrage zu den Parteien überhaupt nicht begreifen. 32% für die SPD. Was geht ab ?
> Wenn Ihr am Sonntag wählen geht, dann wählt alles ausser SPD, NPD und APPD.




Polarisieren tust du ja gar nicht oder?
Wenn dich wirklich interessieren würde warum 32% scheinbar SPD wählen würden frag das doch in einem anderen Ton.
Du kommst mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich überheblich vor nach dem Motto "wer SPD wählt ist dumm". Ich muss doch schwer bitten, wir leben in einer Demokratie und jeder kann das wählen was er will, egal ob es dir passt oder nicht, also tu hier nicht so aufgeblasen.

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus.


gruß,


----------



## schrammelvatti (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 13.09.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann das aktuelle Ergebnis der Quickpoll-Umfrage zu den Parteien überhaupt nicht begreifen. 32% für die SPD. Was geht ab ?
> Wenn Ihr am Sonntag wählen geht, dann wählt alles ausser SPD, NPD und APPD.



haha die alle gleichzustellen ist ja schon fast lustig   

achja, die appd kann nur in hamburg und berlin gewählt werden falls ihr das nicht wisst.


----------



## Galahad-1009 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Ich kann einfach nicht glauben wie viele verblendete Kinder in Deutschland die CDU/CSU wählen wollen. 
Energie- sowie eine soziale, gerechte Politik ist ja wohl ausschließlich bei SPD und Grüne zu erkennen.... und mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen, sowie die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und das Land aus den roten Zahlen zu befördern, dass schafft die CDU mit sicherheit nicht besser als die aktuelle Regierung...und wenn, dann zu einem Preis der menschlich nicht tragbar ist.

Ganz nebenbei will ich weder in einem Überwachungsstaat noch in einem patriotischen Staat leben.

Galahad


----------



## schrammelvatti (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Galahad-1009 am 14.09.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann einfach nicht glauben wie viele verblendete Kinder in Deutschland die CDU/CSU wählen wollen.
> Energie- sowie eine soziale, gerechte Politik ist ja wohl ausschließlich bei SPD und Grüne zu erkennen.... und mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen, sowie die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und das Land aus den roten Zahlen zu befördern, dass schafft die CDU mit sicherheit nicht besser als die aktuelle Regierung...und wenn, dann zu einem Preis der menschlich nicht tragbar ist.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei will ich weder in einem Überwachungsstaat noch in einem patriotischen Staat leben.
> ...



und ich hab kein interesste mit den USA in den krieg zu ziehen gegen wen auch immer


----------



## Ping2 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Galahad-1009 am 14.09.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann einfach nicht glauben wie viele verblendete Kinder in Deutschland die CDU/CSU wählen wollen.
> Energie- sowie eine soziale, gerechte Politik ist ja wohl ausschließlich bei SPD und Grüne zu erkennen.... und mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen, sowie die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und das Land aus den roten Zahlen zu befördern, dass schafft die CDU mit sicherheit nicht besser als die aktuelle Regierung...und wenn, dann zu einem Preis der menschlich nicht tragbar ist.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei will ich weder in einem Überwachungsstaat noch in einem patriotischen Staat leben.
> ...



Also das mit dem Überwachungsstaat kriegt auch die SPD hin. Ich darf daran erinnern, dass sie das Bankgeheimnis gelockert und einen neuen Pass mit biometrischen Daten eingeführt haben (was natürlich erst der Anfang ist).

Ping2


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Ping2 am 14.09.2005 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> einen neuen Pass mit biometrischen Daten eingeführt haben (was natürlich erst der Anfang ist).
> 
> Ping2



Du kannst gerne dann mal versuchen ohne biometrischen Pass in die USA einzureisen... (auch wenn die USA es sich scheinbar wieder anders überlegt...)


----------



## Accelerator (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Galahad-1009 am 14.09.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann einfach nicht glauben wie viele verblendete Kinder in Deutschland die CDU/CSU wählen wollen.
> Energie- sowie eine soziale, gerechte Politik ist ja wohl ausschließlich bei SPD und Grüne zu erkennen.... und mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen, sowie die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und das Land aus den roten Zahlen zu befördern, dass schafft die CDU mit sicherheit nicht besser als die aktuelle Regierung...und wenn, dann zu einem Preis der menschlich nicht tragbar ist.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei will ich weder in einem Überwachungsstaat noch in einem patriotischen Staat leben.
> ...


Klar ! Sozial und gerecht ! Womit soll denn das finanziert werden ? MIt Luft und Liebe ? Hier müssen mal ein paar ihren faulen Arsch auf Vordermann bringen. Irgendwie bekomm ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich hier ein paar auf dem "Sozialstaat" ausruhen wollen anstatt ihr Leben selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Die deutsche Angst vor Veränderung ist ja schon ziemlich bekannt im Ausland.


----------



## ich98 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Accelerator am 14.09.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ! Sozial und gerecht ! Womit soll denn das finanziert werden ? MIt Luft und Liebe ? Hier müssen mal ein paar ihren faulen Arsch auf Vordermann bringen. Irgendwie bekomm ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich hier ein paar auf dem "Sozialstaat" ausruhen wollen anstatt ihr Leben selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Die deutsche Angst vor Veränderung ist ja schon ziemlich bekannt im Ausland.



jepp, 
ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen an die SPD-Anhänger:

-Glaubt ihr, nach den gebrochenen Versprechen nach der Wahl 1998 und 2002 das es jetzt anders sein wird?
-Wollt ihr das sich jeder auf Staatskosten ausruhen kann?
-Wollt ihr alle möglichen Leute, die hier gerne wohnen wollen aufnehmen?
-Wollt ihr weiter auf die Agenda 2010 Wirkung warten?
-Könnt ihr noch länger Insolvenz Nachrichten ertragen?

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Afroman4peace (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Hey mein Herz schlägt für die NPD den dies ist die einzige Partei die RECHT haben!!!


----------



## Afroman4peace (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.09.2005 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Afroman4peace am 14.09.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 08.09.2005 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



LOL cooles Post


----------



## Atropa (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Afroman4peace am 14.09.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey mein Herz schlägt für die NPD den dies ist die einzige Partei die RECHT haben!!!


Fördern die auch die deutsche Rechtschreibung ?!


----------



## Rinderteufel (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				ich98 am 14.09.2005 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> jepp,
> ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen an die SPD-Anhänger:
> 
> -Glaubt ihr, nach den gebrochenen Versprechen nach der Wahl 1998 und 2002 das es jetzt anders sein wird?



Was heißt "gebrochene Wahlversprechen"? Erstens gehören die leider allgemein zur Politik (Merkelchen wird garantiert auch nicht alles wie geplant umsetzen können, allein schon durch die Tatsache, dass sie eine Koalition bilden muss und nicht alleine regieren kann). Schröder ist doch viele Dinge angegangen. Es wurde angefangen, Ganztagsstätten zu bauen. Der Aufbau eines neuen Rentensystems wurde begonnen (Riester-Rente; unter Kohl wurde da gar nix gemacht außer dem Satz "Die Rente ist sicher."). Eine Arbeitsmarktreform wurde begonnen. Die ist bei weitem nicht perfekt und vollendet, aber allein mit dem Beginn ist er Kohl schon zwei Schritte voraus. Ich glaube nicht, dass Schröder allzu viele seiner Versprechen genauso einlöst, wie er es jetzt sagt. Aber bei Merkel glaube ich das genauso wenig. Nur sind mir Merkel's Ideen eben teilweise nicht geheuer.



> Wollt ihr das sich jeder auf Staatskosten ausruhen kann?



LOL
Das ausruhen auf Staatskosten ist doch heute erheblich schwerer als in den Jahren von 1970 bis 1998. Hartz IV-Empfänger kriegen Unterstützung gestrichen, wenn sie einen angebotenen Job nicht annehmen. Nennst du das 
"Ausruhen auf Staatskosten"?



> Wollt ihr alle möglichen Leute, die hier gerne wohnen wollen aufnehmen?



Ich bin zumindest dafür, dass die Einwanderer irgendwie dazu verpflichtet werden, Deutschunterricht zu nehmen und nach einem Jahr oder so auch eine Prüfung abzulegen. Und sie sollen sich natürlich um einen Arbeitsplatz kümmern. Wenn das gegeben ist, hab ich damit kein Problem.



> Wollt ihr weiter auf die Agenda 2010 Wirkung warten?



Wieso warten? -> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,370313,00.html
Ich glaube, die Agenda 2010 war der erste (!) Schritt in die Richtung. Das so eine Reform nicht von heute auf morgen Wirkung zeigt, ist wohl klar. Ich jedenfalls denke durchaus, dass wir in der nächsten Legislaturperiode in dieser Hinsicht etwas merken werden. Dummerweise wird dann Angela Merkel regieren und diese Erfolge auf ihre Kappe nehmen können. :/



> Könnt ihr noch länger Insolvenz Nachrichten ertragen?



Hmm, hab da jetzt länger nix gravierendes gehört. :o



> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.



Du kannst dir leider viel zu viel nicht vorstellen. Ich find's gut, wenn sich jemand für Politik interessiert. Aber imho (!) solltest du dich einfach weiträumiger informieren. Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass du von irgendjemandem die Einstellung übernommen hast, CDU ist super und SPD ultraböse und das du nun versuchst, das irgendwie zu zeigen.
Ich zähle mich schon recht deutlich zur Klientel der SPD. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich lange überlegt, CDU zu wählen (so ganz abwegig find ich den Gedanken immer noch nicht), eben weil ich nicht jede Partei verteufele, sondern bei fast allen großen Parteien auch gucke, was die meiner Meinung nach Richtiges sagen. So finde ich zum Beispiel die Meinung der CDU zum Atomausstieg sehr viel sinnvoller als die der SPD (die denen wohl von den Grünen mehr oder weniger aufoktroyiert wurde^^).


----------



## davidian2000 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 13.09.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Punkt,wo Kirchhoff recht hat: Die Verkäuferin, die bis 21:30 arbeitet, bekommt (trotz Zusatzbelastung) keinerlei Steuervergünstigung,der Schichthandwerker ne Stunde später schon.



da würd ich nochmal nachlesen..
imo greift die vergütung ab 20:00



			
				Galahad-1009 am 14.09.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nebenbei will ich weder in einem Überwachungsstaat noch in einem patriotischen Staat leben.



der weg ins ausland steht ihnen offen, mein herr     *winkewinke*


----------



## Ping2 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.09.2005 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping2 am 14.09.2005 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, das ist in der Tat ein Problem, dass es die Amis wohl nicht beeindrucken würde, selbst wenn ich eine Verfassungsklage gegen die BRD gewinnen würde.
Aber ich denke, solange ich keine US-Amerikanerin heirate und Urlaub einfach woanders machen, kann ich auch ohne die USA leben.

Im übrigen ist das ja nicht der Grund dafür, warum unser Noch-Innenminister "die CDU rechts überholt hat"
Der Pass wird ja jetzt nicht eingeführt, damit wir weiterhin Urlaub in den USA machen können, sondern, weil man im Namen der Terrorismusbekämpfung heutzutage alles machen kann. Nur warum es den Terrorismus bekämpft, wenn in meinem Pass meine biometrischen Daten sind, dass muß mir Herr Schily erstmal erklären.

Ping2


----------



## Cayenne (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

SPD führt? Das hätte ich echt nicht erwartet...   
Also ich bin ja für die CDU (auch wenn ich noch nicht Wahlberechtigt bin). 

Auf jeden Fall eine andere Partei außer die SPD die Deutschland in den Ruin führt...   

Aber ich würdel auch keine Rechts- und Linkspartei wählen. Denn was ich vor allem so auf den Wahlplakaten der NPD lese, erschreckt mich...

ALso lieber einfach der CDU den Schlüssel in die Hand geben und hoffen das es besser wird! Aber dann doch lieber die CDU als die SPD. 

Naja, hier ist man sicher geteilter Meinung...


----------



## Stadler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich "unserem" Ministerpräsidenten Oettinger     erst einmal am liebsten so richtig die Fresse polieren Meinung sagen und ihn anschließend zum Teufel jagen zur faireren Politik auffordern.  
Rekordpreise an den Tankstellen und der Typ fängt an, die Pkw-Maut zu befürworten.  
Natürlich soll dann die Kfz-Steuer abgeschafft werden, doch daß ich nachher drauf lege, ist mir jetzt schon klar, da brauche ich keine "Experten" für.  
Der Typ geht mir sowas von auf den Sack, dem gehört doch der Dienstwagen weggenommen, der soll 



Spoiler



seinen Scheiß


 selber zahlen!
Das Merkel lehnt *noch* die Pkw-Maut ab, aber es ist ja auch noch vor der Wahl.
Ja, ich bin gereizt!


----------



## davidian2000 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Stadler am 15.09.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Rekordpreise an den Tankstellen und der Typ fängt an, die Pkw-Maut zu befürworten.



ich bin auch für die autobahnmaut für pkw, allerdings gegen die abschaffung der kfz-steuer.

maut-grund: deutsche zahlen im ausland, ausländer in deutschland nicht. das ist ungerecht   
allerdings sollten deutsche ihren mautbeitrag bei der steuererklärung absetzen können.

kfz-steuer nicht abschaffen, da sie eine regulierende wirkung in bezug auf veraltete giftschleudern ohne kat hat, denn diese kann sich zum glück so gut wie niemand mehr leisten


----------



## cbw249 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 14.09.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wollt ihr weiter auf die Agenda 2010 Wirkung warten? *
> 
> Wieso warten? -> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,370313,00.html
> Ich glaube, die Agenda 2010 war der erste (!) Schritt in die Richtung. Das so eine Reform nicht von heute auf morgen Wirkung zeigt, ist wohl klar. Ich jedenfalls denke durchaus, dass wir in der nächsten Legislaturperiode in dieser Hinsicht etwas merken werden. Dummerweise wird dann Angela Merkel regieren und diese Erfolge auf ihre Kappe nehmen können. :/



Einspruch, die Agenda 2010 ist jetzt an dem Punkt angekommen, wo die Regierung den Bundesrat oder 2/3 der Stimmen im Bundestag braucht. Und das die SPD dieses nicht erreichen wird ist bekannt. Um sonst ist schöder nicht in die Neuwahlen geflüchtet. 

*



			Könnt ihr noch länger Insolvenz Nachrichten ertragen?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Hmm, hab da jetzt länger nix gravierendes gehört. :o



Na ja man kann auch richtig zuhören, der Mittelstand (meisten beschäftigten in Deutschland) und das Handwerk (größter Ausbilder in Deutschland) schrumpfen sehr schnell zusammen. Das ist doppelt teuer für den Staat, da beide eine sehr wichtige Säule in der BRD bilden. Da die SPD den Mittelstand vergessen hat und das Handwerk mutwillig zerstört gehen extrem viele sozialversicherungspflichtige Jobs flöten. 
Dazu hat auch die SPD mit ihren teuer subventionierten ICH-AG einen großen teil dazu beigetragen, diese bezahlen kaum Sozialversicherungspflichtig. 




> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
> Du kannst dir leider viel zu viel nicht vorstellen. Ich find's gut, wenn sich jemand für Politik interessiert. Aber imho (!) solltest du dich einfach weiträumiger informieren. Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass du von irgendjemandem die Einstellung übernommen hast, CDU ist super und SPD ultraböse und das du nun versuchst, das irgendwie zu zeigen.
> Ich zähle mich schon recht deutlich zur Klientel der SPD. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich lange überlegt, CDU zu wählen (so ganz abwegig find ich den Gedanken immer noch nicht), eben weil ich nicht jede Partei verteufele, sondern bei fast allen großen Parteien auch gucke, was die meiner Meinung nach Richtiges sagen. So finde ich zum Beispiel die Meinung der CDU zum Atomausstieg sehr viel sinnvoller als die der SPD (die denen wohl von den Grünen mehr oder weniger aufoktroyiert wurde^^).




Nun ja informieren ist auch so ne Sache, aber ein Satz ist ein Dogma das keiner widerlegen kann:
*die Politik schafft keinen einzigen Arbeitsplatz * und den Großen Arbeitgeber in Deutschland fehlt das Soziale gewissen. So das wieder der Mittelstand seine Leute lieber unprofitabel durch schleift statt sie zu entlassen.

mfg

Cbw249

_Edit Rinderteufel: Ich war mal so frei und hab die Formatierung abgeändert, damit nicht mehr alles fett ist. _

_Edit cbw249: Schlaf weiter ich war schneller und hatte meine Formatierung vor dir abgeändert.  _


----------



## Rinderteufel (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				cbw249 am 15.09.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch, die Agenda 2010 ist jetzt an dem Punkt angekommen, wo die Regierung den Bundesrat oder 3/4 der Stimmen im Bundestag braucht. Und das die SPD dieses nicht erreichen wird ist bekannt. Um sonst ist schöder nicht in die Neuwahlen geflüchtet.



Selber Einspruch. Hartz IV musste bereits durch den Bundesrat und da hat die CDU dafür gestimmt, falls du dich entsinnst. Das ist ja einer der Punkte, der der CDU so gerne vorgeworfen wird. Sie haben an Hartz IV mitgearbeitet (bzw. haben mit daran gearbeitet, es ordentlich zu verwässern) und nun stellen sie sich quasi gegen ihre eigene Reform völlig quer.
Mal davon abgesehen: 3/4 der Stimmen im Bundestag? Eher 2/3, oder?



> Na ja man kann auch richtig zuhören, der Mittelstand (meisten beschäftigten in Deutschland) und das Handwerk (größter Ausbilder in Deutschland) schrumpfen sehr schnell zusammen. Das ist doppelt teuer für den Staat, da beide eine sehr wichtige Säule in der BRD bilden. Da die SPD den Mittelstand vergessen hat und das Handwerk mutwillig zerstört gehen extrem viele sozialversicherungspflichtige Jobs flöten.
> Dazu hat auch die SPD mit ihren teuer subventionierten ICH-AG einen großen teil dazu beigetragen, diese bezahlen kaum Sozialversicherungspflichtig.



Da haste nicht ganz Unrecht. Der Mittelstand wird momentan (gerade im Vergleich zu den Konzernen) viel zu wenig gefördert.



> Nun ja informieren ist auch so ne Sache, aber ein Satz ist ein Dogma das keiner widerlegen kann:
> *die Politik schafft keinen einzigen Arbeitsplatz * und den Großen Arbeitgeber in Deutschland fehlt das Soziale gewissen. So das wieder der Mittelstand seine Leute lieber unprofitabel durch schleift statt sie zu entlassen.



Die Politik kann sehr wohl Arbeitsplätze schaffen. Sicherlich geschieht das eher indirekt über ihre Politik bei Arbeit, Steuern, etc. Imho ist das aber Panikmacherei, wenn man die Angst der Leute schürt, dass Reformen (selbst radikalere) nicht zwangsläufig Besserung bringen. Wenn man richtige Reformen macht, dann führt das mit Sicherheit zu wirtschaftlichen (positiven) Veränderungen (oder glaubst du, Großbritannien, Dänemark und Co. haben ihre Arbeitslosenraten mit Hilfe des Weihnachtsmannes gesenkt?).
Aber um mal ganz den Korinthenkacker zu spielen: Die Politik schafft auch direkt Arbeitsplätze, z.B. in Behörden. Die unterstehen ja relativ direkt dem Bund.


----------



## cbw249 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 15.09.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber Einspruch. Hartz IV musste bereits durch den Bundesrat und da hat die CDU dafür gestimmt, falls du dich entsinnst. Das ist ja einer der Punkte, der der CDU so gerne vorgeworfen wird. Sie haben an Hartz IV mitgearbeitet (bzw. haben mit daran gearbeitet, es ordentlich zu verwässern) und nun stellen sie sich quasi gegen ihre eigene Reform völlig quer.
> Mal davon abgesehen: 3/4 der Stimmen im Bundestag? Eher 2/3, oder?



Klar aber nur mit Hilfe der Cdu und die jetzige Reglung war ein Kompromiss zwischen CDU/SPD. Aber die Agenda 2010 ist jetzt an dem Punkt angekommen wo wichtige Änderungen anstehen (diese lasse ich jetzt aus Zeitgründen aus) und darin brauch die SPD/Grüne eine solide Mehrheit. Und verwässert wurde Hartz IV schon ganz alleine von der SPD 

Zu den Mehrheiten :
_Edit cbw249: Schlaf weiter ich war schneller und hatte meine Formatierung vor dir abgeändert. _ eben so diese ungenauigkeit


Übereinstimmung in der verfehlten Mittelstandspolitik.




> Die Politik kann sehr wohl Arbeitsplätze schaffen. Sicherlich geschieht das eher indirekt über ihre Politik bei Arbeit, Steuern, etc. Imho ist das aber Panikmacherei, wenn man die Angst der Leute schürt, dass Reformen (selbst radikalere) nicht zwangsläufig Besserung bringen. Wenn man richtige Reformen macht, dann führt das mit Sicherheit zu wirtschaftlichen (positiven) Veränderungen (oder glaubst du, Großbritannien, Dänemark und Co. haben ihre Arbeitslosenraten mit Hilfe des Weihnachtsmannes gesenkt?).
> Aber um mal ganz den Korinthenkacker zu spielen: Die Politik schafft auch direkt Arbeitsplätze, z.B. in Behörden. Die unterstehen ja relativ direkt dem Bund.



Ach ne dann lass mal Schröder 5 mio Arbeitsplätze schaffen um alle Arbeitslose von der Straße zu nehmen. Das dieses unmöglich ist, ist uns allen klar. 
Da wir kein Geld haben um die verbessertes Wirtschaftsklima zu schaffen und die Leute um einstellen zu bringen ist auch klar. 

Die Reformen die die SPD in der Handwerksnovelle vollbracht hat, um neue Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen  waren ein herber Misserfolg. Ebenso die extrem teueren Ich-Ags oder die 1,5€ Jobs die unzweckmäßig eingesetzt werden.
Die Krankenkassen verdienen zwar jetzt mehr Geld (machen auch gewinne) aber kaum eine hat die Beiträge gesenkt.
So sind nur 2 von vielen beispielen. Wenn du willst kann ich noch weiter ausführen  

Die Politik hat nix mit Behörden oder Ämter zu tun, diese sind selbstständig zwar müssen sie die Weisungen oder geltendes recht umsetzen. Aber wann sie wen einstellen und wie viele ist ihnen und ihrem Haushalt überlassen (oder fragt jedes Amt berlin an ob sie einen oder wen sie einstellen dürfen ? ). Aber jeder Angestellte mehr kostet den Staat auch Unsummen von Geld, so werden lieber Angestellte eingestellt als welche zu verbeamten.


----------



## ich98 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Rinderteufel am 14.09.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dir leider viel zu viel nicht vorstellen. Ich find's gut, wenn sich jemand für Politik interessiert. Aber imho (!) solltest du dich einfach weiträumiger informieren. Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass du von irgendjemandem die Einstellung übernommen hast, CDU ist super und SPD ultraböse und das du nun versuchst, das irgendwie zu zeigen.
> Ich zähle mich schon recht deutlich zur Klientel der SPD. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich lange überlegt, CDU zu wählen (so ganz abwegig find ich den Gedanken immer noch nicht), eben weil ich nicht jede Partei verteufele, sondern bei fast allen großen Parteien auch gucke, was die meiner Meinung nach Richtiges sagen. So finde ich zum Beispiel die Meinung der CDU zum Atomausstieg sehr viel sinnvoller als die der SPD (die denen wohl von den Grünen mehr oder weniger aufoktroyiert wurde^^).



CDU gut
SPD böse  
 

Nö, ich hab keine feste Einstellung und wähle auch nicht aus Prinzip 50 Jahre immer die gleiche Partei.
Nur die SPD hats versaut. Noch in 7Jahren, noch in dem Wahlkampf hat sie es geschafft, mich zu überzeugen sie zu wählen.
1998 hätte ich warscheinlich auch SPD gewählt, aber nicht mehr heute.


----------



## schrammelvatti (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Cayenne am 15.09.2005 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SPD führt? Das hätte ich echt nicht erwartet...
> Also ich bin ja für die CDU (auch wenn ich noch nicht Wahlberechtigt bin).
> 
> Auf jeden Fall eine andere Partei außer die SPD die Deutschland in den Ruin führt...
> ...



kannst du dich an die zeit erinnern bevor rot-grün die bundesregierung gestellt hat?   

naja wenns die cdu wird sollen sies mal versuchen.aber sie werdens auch nich besser machen auch wenn ich mir das natürlich für uns alle hoffe


----------



## firewalker2k (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Find ich doch erstaunlich, dass SPD und Grüne vorne liegen - wir haben in Politik auch mal abgestimmt, auch dort lag die SPD vorne..

Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch Hoffnung


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				firewalker2k am 15.09.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich doch erstaunlich, dass SPD und Grüne vorne liegen - wir haben in Politik auch mal abgestimmt, auch dort lag die SPD vorne..
> 
> Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch Hoffnung




bei ner Umfrage mit mehreren tausend Jugendlichen (war irgend so eine U18 Wahlveranstaltung) lag die SPD auch weit vorne. Grüne auch doppelt so viel wie FDP etc.

Erschreckend fand ich aber, dass die NPD mit 6% in den Bundestag eingezogen wäre


----------



## quintus2 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Lächerlich, dass cdu/ csu immer zusammengerechnet werden, aber im fernsehen immer einzeln ankommen ( merkel, stoiber) und das obwohl die csu nichtma bundesweit wählbar ist .


----------



## Montares (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 08.09.2005 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist "CDU" nicht die Partei von dieser frustrierten, bösen Frau aus der DDR?


sowas abgedroschenes und ausgelutschtes.....
und doch immer wieder richtig! ^^


----------



## genickschuss (16. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

 

Weg mit diesem Schmarotzerpack a´la Anwälte, Politiker, etc. (meist
auch noch in einer Person vereint)! Es gibt wohl keinen
bezeichnenderen Begriff für dieses Pack als Schmarotzer oder Parasit.
Keinerlei Nutzen für die Gesellschaft, ganz im Gegenteil sie saugen
ihre Opfer aus, bis hin zum Tod, weil sie ihnen vollkommen die
Lebensgrundlage entziehen. Leider hat die Gesellschaft, bzw. der
einzelne gegen dieses Drecksvieh kein wirksames Immunsystem, man ist
vollkommen hilflos.

Wie lautet der Text von einem Slime Lied nochmal "...und der fette
Bonze lacht...bis es unterm Auto kracht...". 

Ein Wunder, daß das bisher noch niemand gemacht hat, dessen Existenz von einem solchen Parasiten zerstört wurde... 

..das ist der grund, warum ich nicht wähle...


----------



## Pc2 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.09.2005 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wer als Spieler die CDU wählt ist es selbst schuld.


----------



## ich98 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				Pc2 am 16.09.2005 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer als Spieler die CDU wählt ist es selbst schuld.



aha, und warum? 

Glaubst du denn der alte Bayerische Kerl kann sich durchsetzen


----------



## Accelerator (17. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*



			
				genickschuss am 16.09.2005 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Weg mit diesem Schmarotzerpack a´la Anwälte, Politiker, etc. (meist
> auch noch in einer Person vereint)! Es gibt wohl keinen
> bezeichnenderen Begriff für dieses Pack als Schmarotzer oder Parasit.
> Keinerlei Nutzen für die Gesellschaft, ganz im Gegenteil sie saugen
> ...


Sollte wohl Hirnschuss heissen (den Nick meine ich)


----------



## Accelerator (17. September 2005)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2005: Mein Herz schlägt für ...*

Wenn wir in jeder Legislaturperiode so einen tollen Schritt wie "Agende 2010" machen dann dürften wir im Jahre 2348 einen vorbildlichen Staat haben.  

_Edit: Ich war mal so frei und hab den Quote gelöscht. Hab keine Lust, soviel zu scrollen._


----------

